# Großer Gewinner vom Patch?



## Wekko (18. Oktober 2008)

Mich würde einfach mal interessieren was ihr meint wer vom letzten Patch am meisten profitiert hat.
Schreibt doch noch ne kleine Begründung dazu und welchen vllt welchen skill tree ihr speziell meint

Meiner meinung nach ist der Ele Schami sehr stark geworden da spellpushback schutz und Gewitter auch sehr pvp stark gworden.

MFG

Wekko


----------



## Excotus (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde Hexenmeister wurden auch sehr stark gemacht

Tsnte Edith kommt ins Zimmer gerannt ,haut mir ein buch auf dem Kop und schreit first du Idiot

edit:Krieger sind auch Imba geworden mit 2 Zweihandwaffen und so^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (18. Oktober 2008)

HUNTER!!!!!!!!!!!

Die rocken jez voll genauso wie die Pets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (18. Oktober 2008)

ganz klar paladin aber wenn alle klassen 80 sind isser net mehr so op dann is wieder alles ausgeglichen


----------



## Varccars (18. Oktober 2008)

Habe für Krieger gestimmt^^ und ein Frage hätte ich da noch, hast die Priester mit Absicht vergessen oder habe ich sie einfach übersehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Ganz Klar: Vergelter palas


----------



## Kono (shat) (18. Oktober 2008)

gewinner:
tankkrieger, holla machen einen schaden, und tanken können sie trotzdem...

verlierer:
heildruide
wo ist mein manareg hin?
warum bin ich auf einmal daueroom?


----------



## Seracta (18. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich ist der Pala mächtig gepusht worden, aber des wird auch wieder teilweise generft werden, dazu kenn ich Blizzard nun schon zu lange ;P

Meiner Meinung nach wurde der Schamane zum großen Gewinner gemacht. Der Ele-Schami ist im Dmg um einiges gepusht worden wie auch im Manareg und crit! Ich komme mittlerweile auf 1050 spelldmg statt vorhin 900 und auf 1500 dps (dmgpuppen test - Real dps liegt natürlich drunter) crit sogar auf 48% und des bei nicht mal full epic equip auf t4 basis! Selfbuffed selbststrebend


----------



## Black9 (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab für Krieger gestimmt. Der Furor-Warri haut jetzt wirklich wahnsinnigen dmg raus.


----------



## Saturas18 (18. Oktober 2008)

RETRI!!11111


----------



## Xall13 (18. Oktober 2008)

gewinner klar der vergelter.. doch feral druide auch ganz gut dabei.. (pvp und pve) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SwOo (18. Oktober 2008)

ganz klar der pala !! wer nen hexenmeister mit 14 k life und 400 abhärtung 2 hitet muss imba sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ^^°stefi°^^ (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich sage mal das Paladin am besten dran war.
Er wurde endlich auf ein anständiges Mass angehoben und man muss sich nichtmehr beleidigen lassen wenn man einen
Paladin spielt.
Ich würde sogar sagen das er nun gut gespielt alles wegdreschen kann.
Aber mal ehrlich zu dem Overpowert gefasel :
Overpowert sind die die ihre klasse spielen können.

Das ist meine ansicht und nun mahct was draus, was ist mir egal,
 euer ^^°stefi°^^.


----------



## Ronas (18. Oktober 2008)

shamy und pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei sie es auch verdient haben da sie nie wirklich als dds anerkannt wurden...und jetz rocken se in den bgs alle weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chezuz (18. Oktober 2008)

Für mich auf jeden fall verstärkerschamis...
nen zusätzlichen angriff(Lavapeitsche), die möglichkeit nach ein paar treffern instant-heals oder zauber zu casten, die schattenwölfe, die den schamanen durch zuschlagen hochheilen...

an zweiter stelle steht für mich dann pala, der zeimlich stark geworden ist und an dritter jäger


----------



## G0DL1K3 (18. Oktober 2008)

hm paladin und magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



magier macht einfach spass UND dmg
und pala sowieso =)

freue mich 1. fuer meinen mage und 2. fuer alle palas <3


----------



## The Future (18. Oktober 2008)

Eindeutig der vergelter Pala wer es schafft kommplett nackend bis auf Schulter schuhe und nen 2 handschwert nen voll s4 schurken mit 2 hits down zu kriegen und selber kaum leben verliert der ist einfach op.


----------



## ^^°stefi°^^ (18. Oktober 2008)

was ist das den für ein schurke xD
Also jetzt übertreibst du aber ^^.


----------



## Sovieh (18. Oktober 2008)

ährm...du weißt, dass es 9 und nicht nur 8 Klassen gibt ?!




ja ich weiß, Pipis haben nicht gewonnen, aber sie nicht mit aufzuzählen ist nicht sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kashiro (18. Oktober 2008)

Vergelter Palas.. auf jeden.
Bei Schamanen weiß ich das nicht so, aber kann ich mir gut vorstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (18. Oktober 2008)

Auser palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hat meiner meinung nimand einen großen vorteil erhalten eher noch einen nachteil.
Schurken haben aber auch geile attacken dazubekommen.


----------



## heavy-metal (18. Oktober 2008)

1. vergelter pala, muss ich denk ich ma nix mehr zu sagen
2. schurke, mutilate skilled -> 0 chance der hat mich heut fast im stunlock gekillt....
3. ele schamis, zumindest durch die "bugs" im moment find ich ele schamis grad ziemlich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wekko (18. Oktober 2008)

geil was ne resonanz!
immer weiter machen dass könnte noch ne interessante diskussion werden!

Sry priester sind jetzt dabei^^

MFG


----------



## Schnatti (18. Oktober 2008)

War grad mit meinerm Schutzler inner Ini ich dacht ich fall um, 600dps auf lvl 67, normal ausgestattet und vorallem 0 Peilung was los is.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Schnatti schrieb:


> War grad mit meinerm Schutzler inner Ini ich dacht ich fall um, 600dps auf lvl 67, normal ausgestattet und vorallem 0 Peilung was los is.


Tja die werden nun zum DD&Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne im Ernst:
Gestern TDM hero, der Tank (schutzkrieger) hat durchscnittlich 856 DPS gefahren! Und war 2. Bester DD in der Liste ><


----------



## Naho (18. Oktober 2008)

Vergelter-Palas!^^


----------



## Fares75 (18. Oktober 2008)

Tank Krieger! Es macht jetzt wiedere Spass zu tanken, wegen AE Aggro pull.
Kein lästiges  switchen mehr und Dmg kommt auch sehr gut rüber.
Ausserdem finde ich noch der Jäger!
BM machen jetzt endlich DMG.


----------



## neo1986 (18. Oktober 2008)

heut hat ein 60er pala mir 2000 dmg übergehauen echt beschiss gegen die hat man kaum eine chance.


----------



## Ereldan (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mal einen Monat pause gemacht .... aber wenn ich mir mal so durchlese wie böse retripala grade abgehen soll, fang ich glaube ich direkt wieder an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich spiele zum glück einen s4 equipten retripala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und einen schurken und dudu habe ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also für mich war der patch awesome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rapdef723 (18. Oktober 2008)

Frag mich wer die eine stimme bei Priests gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Rapdef723 schrieb:


> Frag mich wer die eine stimme bei Priests gemacht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sicherlich wer aus Mitleid (nein ich war es net, ich hab für die Palas gestimmt) und sie nicht mit ner 0 Dastehen lassen wollte.


----------



## Olinator (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich meine Palas weil die jetzt sogut wie unbesiegbar sind: gehen nich OOM und machen und machen viel Schaden


----------



## Disgogugel (18. Oktober 2008)

mal wieder die vergelter palas....
zuerst warnse eigt nur so nebenbei dafür da dass palas au ein bissle schaden machen
und jetzt total, absolut overpower! einfach nurnoch witzlos...


----------



## teroa (18. Oktober 2008)

Black9 schrieb:


> Ich hab für Krieger gestimmt. Der Furor-Warri haut jetzt wirklich wahnsinnigen dmg raus.





mmhh naja dafür das "bis an die zähne bewaffnet nicht geht bzw nicht gewertet wird fehlen mehr als 300 ap^^
und titan grip ist müll auf lv 70.....auf 80 mag es eventuell wieder anders aussehn...


die vergelter power ranger sind sehr gut weggekomm dabei...


----------



## anticipation (18. Oktober 2008)

frost mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucaya (18. Oktober 2008)

(Retri-)Paladine sind wirklich op zur Zeit. Hoffe, dass blizz das noch fixt bevor wotlk kommt... Wenn Hybride die Möglichkeit haben komplett vollwertige DD's zu werden, sollen DD's auch die Möglichkeit bekommen zu tanken/healen, wär ja sonst doof n reinen DD zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke das DD-geskillte Hybride eher den Gruppensupport als Daseinsberechtigung haben sollten anstatt den puren Schaden. Sollen sie ruhig im Support ordentlich gebufft werden! 

Gruß Lucaya


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> mmhh naja dafür das "bis an die zähne bewaffnet nicht geht bzw nicht gewertet wird fehlen mehr als 300 ap^^
> und titan grip ist müll auf lv 70.....auf 80 mag es eventuell wieder anders aussehn...


Bis an die Zähne Bewaffnet geht einwandfrei o.O
Falls du die Stärke vermisst: Möp, fehler in der Übersetzung es gibt pro 180 Rüssipunkte nur 3 AP, keine stärke.
Also bei mir geht das einwandfrei, muss nur nach den Login immer Kurz warten bis das erkannt wird.


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (18. Oktober 2008)

Das ergebnis scheint eindeutig...


----------



## Valnarr (18. Oktober 2008)

War Ssc und da war der Vergelter im dmg Platz 1 in denn Top 5 zu finden war auch der Krieger, ich als Schami war platz 3 wo ich auch sagen muss das bei denn Schamis viel getan wurde.
Doch ganz klar macht der Pala so wie er jetzt ist im Moment einfach viel zu viel Schaden, das ist nicht normal und ich hoffe auch das das geändert wird.
Im PvP bin ich in 4 sec down wenn ich gegen nen Vergelter antrete das selbe Spiel beim Krieger.


----------



## nasezu (18. Oktober 2008)

Hat blizzard nicht gesagt das erst das balancing ab lvl 80 beginnt ? wenn ich micht nicht irre . Aber wenn es so ist lohnt es sich nicht zuflamen, da man auch theoretisch flamen könnte das hunter im lvl 19 er pvp voll abgehen^^. denke deswegen wurde auch die s4 saison beendet .


----------



## Arithil (18. Oktober 2008)

kurze knappe antwort : retri pala ..............................................BIS 80


----------



## ChAkuz@ (18. Oktober 2008)

ich persönlich finde die krieger (besonders die tanks)


----------



## Ellun (18. Oktober 2008)

Alle, da jeder im Raid davon seine Vorteile hat durch die Supports


----------



## Blackmarco (18. Oktober 2008)

O.O Wohl eindeutig der Pala^^


----------



## ForThePwn (18. Oktober 2008)

Eindeutig Retri-Pala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (muss jetzt mal  ein bisschen whinen) Heut mal mit meinem Waffen-Krieger ins BG, Pala rennt auf mich zu ich denk mir nix böses, stun 3k 3k 1,5k 3k und weg bin ich-.- 


Hoffe Blizz ändert das noch bissl.


----------



## Healguard (18. Oktober 2008)

4 Stimmen für Priester.
Es wird!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nasezu (18. Oktober 2008)

würde gerne ein antwort hier drauf haben :

Hat blizzard nicht gesagt das erst das balancing ab lvl 80 beginnt ? wenn ich micht nicht irre . Aber wenn es so ist lohnt es sich nicht zuflamen, da man auch theoretisch flamen könnte das hunter im lvl 19 er pvp voll abgehen^^. denke deswegen wurde auch die s4 saison beendet .

da ich mir dann die aufregungen sparen kann wenn es so ist wie ich es mitbekommen habe


----------



## Valnarr (18. Oktober 2008)

nasezu schrieb:


> Hat blizzard nicht gesagt das erst das balancing ab lvl 80 beginnt ? wenn ich micht nicht irre




Der Vergelter macht doppelt so viel dmg wie vorher, ich glaube nicht das bis lvl 80 das im Gleichgewicht ist, im gegenteil.


----------



## ForThePwn (18. Oktober 2008)

nasezu schrieb:


> denke deswegen wurde auch die s4 saison beendet .



Hab ich was verpasst? Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamburgperle (18. Oktober 2008)

habt ihr echt die Hoffnung, daß sich das auf Lvl 80 grade biegt? ich denke nicht ...


----------



## ForThePwn (18. Oktober 2008)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> habt ihr echt die Hoffnung, daß sich das auf Lvl 80 grade biegt? ich denke nicht ...




Denke die palas machen mit 80 nochmehr dmg (neues EQ und so)... Von hoffnung kann bei mir zumindest nicht gesprochen werden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Pala kann tanken und heilen, ersteres wird immer so gelobt, und jetzt noch als dd imer erste Wahl oder wie??? omg -.-


----------



## sirenia (18. Oktober 2008)

Palas (dd, schutz) Druide ( faral. eulendingsda)


----------



## Lucaya (18. Oktober 2008)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> Denke die palas machen mit 80 nochmehr dmg (neues EQ und so)... Von hoffnung kann bei mir zumindest nicht gesprochen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign


----------



## Juicebag (18. Oktober 2008)

^^°stefi°^^ schrieb:


> Ich sage mal das Paladin am besten dran war.
> Er wurde endlich auf ein anständiges Mass angehoben und man muss sich nichtmehr beleidigen lassen wenn man einen
> Paladin spielt.
> Ich würde sogar sagen das er nun gut gespielt alles wegdreschen kann.
> ...




Lol ja ne is klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wurde letztens mit meinem Demonlock (12k hp, 450 abhärtung und in Dämonenform) von einem 67er Pala vernichtet.... nö ist net overpowert. Hast recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremaron (18. Oktober 2008)

ich hab für warri gestimmt, weil er einfach viel mehr schaden macht und viel besser tankt. die schockwave lässt ganze instanzen auf einmal tanken. un der schaden des waffen und furor baums übertrifft alles (sogar vergelter palas). klar machen vergelter mehr schaden. aber trozdem habe ich im bg heute einen s2 vergelter umgehaun. natürlich als krieger.


----------



## Valnarr (18. Oktober 2008)

Juicebag schrieb:


> Lol ja ne is klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das hätt ich jetzt nicht erzählt, das wäre mir peinlich. <.< Aber denke auch das das eindeutig ist hier.


----------



## Nehar (18. Oktober 2008)

Palas, ganz klar.

Melees sind allgemein momentan gegen Stoffis zu hart :E 


Naja hab jetzt auf Destru umgespecct, macht atm iwie mehr spaß^^


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (18. Oktober 2008)

Wie sie alle nach Nerv schreien, soll deren skilltree ganz unnütz sein?


----------



## Dashy (18. Oktober 2008)

Eindeutig Paladin 
aber er hatts auch verdient.

Ich alls Schurke renne im BG rum und verteile 5k Ambushes das finde ich auch nice


----------



## Overbreaker (18. Oktober 2008)

Valnarr schrieb:


> War Ssc und da war der Vergelter im dmg Platz 1 in denn Top 5 zu finden war auch der Krieger, ich als Schami war platz 3 wo ich auch sagen muss das bei denn Schamis viel getan wurde.
> Doch ganz klar macht der Pala so wie er jetzt ist im Moment einfach viel zu viel Schaden, das ist nicht normal und ich hoffe auch das das geändert wird.
> Im PvP bin ich in 4 sec down wenn ich gegen nen Vergelter antrete das selbe Spiel beim Krieger.



Lol also echt mal!

Erst wird über Vergelter gelästert, dass sie keinen Schaden machen und dann sowas*kopfschüttel*.

Und wenn ein Hexer oder sonst wer seine Klasse gut beherrscht, besiegt er auch einen Retri. Blizz wird den Pala nicht völlig nerfen, dass kann ich dir versichern und das is auch gut so. Und davon abgesehn sind Schurken mit ihrem Stun -> Verschwinden -> Stun auch nicht gerade "normal". Es gibt bei jeder Klasse diese "Overpowered" Meinungen aber das sie beim Pala gerade am höchsten sind liegt nur daran, dass man sie beim Pala am meisten bemerkt. Also hört auf mit eurem gespamme vonwegen Overpowered.

Schönen Abend noch

Vodan


----------



## Lucaya (18. Oktober 2008)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Wie sie alle nach Nerv schreien, soll deren skilltree ganz unnütz sein?


Nein, aber sie sollten nicht den reinen DD Klassen das Wasser reichen können und diese damit nutzlos/lächerlich machen. Von retris unnütz machen ist hier nicht die Rede, blizz sollte sie nur eher in Richtung Supporter buffen als in Richtung reiner DD...


----------



## ForThePwn (18. Oktober 2008)

Krieger würd bei mir eher auf Platz 2 stehen wenn nicht sogar unter dem Ele-shammi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie schon gesagt retris sind im moment die beherrschenden im BG (und natürlich auch im PvE)
zum Teil les ich jetzt in den BG's : [Name]:[schlachtfeld]: AHHRG HILFE INC 1 PALA B11turm!!!!...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yannick-fcs (18. Oktober 2008)

vergelter und healpalas, schutzpalas immernoch gut aber leider können krieger und druiden jetzt auch besser grp tanken


----------



## Valnarr (18. Oktober 2008)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Wie sie alle nach Nerv schreien, soll deren skilltree ganz unnütz sein?



Sry aber hier muss einfach nen Nerv her. Palas sind Supporter und keine Top DD´s das waren sie und "sollten" sie auch bleiben. Denn wenn der Pala mehr Dmg macht als der Schurke wer nimmt dan bitte nen Schurke noch mit? Mit ll 80 bekommen Palas(Vergelter!?) einen 1 min CCC mit nem CD von 1 min. 
Kannst mir sagen was du willst Palas bzw Vergelter sind op. Und sollte damit ein einiger Maßen Gleichgewicht vorhanden ist, genervt werden. Das denke ich aber auch noch beim Krieger.


----------



## ForThePwn (18. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Lol also echt mal!
> 
> Erst wird über Vergelter gelästert, dass sie keinen Schaden machen und dann sowas*kopfschüttel*.
> 
> ...



Wer spricht von völlig nerfen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForThePwn (18. Oktober 2008)

Eine Klasse die Tanken und Heilen kann sollte nur keineswegs DD's wie Schurken (die können weder heilen noch tanken) das Wasser reichen können (vllt etwas gewagt ausgedrückt).

LG


----------



## Nudinn (18. Oktober 2008)

laut einigen posts von der beta wo die leute mit lvl80 raiden waren, schaut aber die sache wieder anders aus, da war der pala dann nicht mehr vorne.....


----------



## Overbreaker (18. Oktober 2008)

Valnarr schrieb:


> Sry aber hier muss einfach nen Nerv her. Palas sind Supporter und keine Top DD´s das waren sie und "sollten" sie auch bleiben. Denn wenn der Pala mehr Dmg macht als der Schurke wer nimmt dan bitte nen Schurke noch mit? Mit ll 80 bekommen Palas(Vergelter!?) einen 1 min CCC mit nem CD von 1 min.
> Kannst mir sagen was du willst Palas bzw Vergelter sind op. Und sollte damit ein einiger Maßen Gleichgewicht vorhanden ist, genervt werden. Das denke ich aber auch noch beim Krieger.



Und warum denkst du, dass der DD Pala nur Supporter sein sollte? Und sag jetzt nicht weil er ein Hybrid ist! Auch auf einer Hybrid-Klasse kann man nur EINE Skillung tätigen. Also is da nicht viel mit Hybrid. Jeder DD sollte das recht haben genauso viel Schaden zu machen wie der andere. Und nicht anders. Und das der Pala momentan die Dmg-Krone aufgesetzt bekommt, find ich ne gute Sache. Der Magier/Hexer/Schurke haben sich zu lang drum gestritten.

@ ForThePwn: Es wünschen sich jetzt alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucaya (18. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Und warum denkst du, dass der DD Pala nur Supporter sein sollte? Und sag jetzt nicht weil er ein Hybrid ist! Auch auf einer Hybrid-Klasse kann man nur EINE Skillung tätigen. Also is da nicht viel mit Hybrid. Jeder DD sollte das recht haben genauso viel Schaden zu machen wie der andere. Und nicht anders. Und das der Pala momentan die Dmg-Krone aufgesetzt bekommt, find ich ne gute Sache. Der Magier/Hexer/Schurke haben sich zu lang drum gestritten.


Und wenn der Hexer/Schurke/Magier/Hunter auf einmal n Zweig bekommen hätte mit dem er besser als der Resto-Schami heilt oder als Tank jedem Schutz-Pala ebenbürtig ist, wärst du als Pala (unterstelle ich einfach mal ;-)) nicht etwas angepisst??


----------



## Valnarr (18. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Und warum denkst du, dass der DD Pala nur Supporter sein sollte? Und sag jetzt nicht weil er ein Hybrid ist! Auch auf einer Hybrid-Klasse kann man nur EINE Skillung tätigen. Also is da nicht viel mit Hybrid. Jeder DD sollte das recht haben genauso viel Schaden zu machen wie der andere. Und nicht anders. Und das der Pala momentan die Dmg-Krone aufgesetzt bekommt, find ich ne gute Sache. Der Magier/Hexer/Schurke haben sich zu lang drum gestritten.



Es ist aber nun mal weil er nen Hybrid ist. öÖ 
Wie gesagt wer nimmt denn noch Schurken mit? Oder mehr als einen Mage oder Hexer oder Jäger, wenn andere die mehr Support bringen mehr DMG machen?
Es ist einfach kein Gleichgewicht da genau so im PvP. nen Vergelter hat insgesamt nen 10 Sec Stun. Und die meisten haut er schon in 5 Sec um da er über 3k Crits raus haut. 

Und jetzt sag net mit Skill blablabla kannst du Vergessen da kannst du Skill haben wie du willst. Wenn er dich Stunt kommst du max aus einem Raus mit dem PvP Schmuck und wenn du schon mal an einem pala Schaden machst gibts Bubbel und dann Healt er sich hoch und es geht weiter. 

Aber auch andere klassen wie Krieger mit 2 Zweihändern ist schon fast Witzlos, wenn ich mir denk das ich als Schami als Endtalent 2 Wölfe bekomme.


----------



## ForThePwn (18. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> @ ForThePwn: Es wünschen sich jetzt alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine Meinung ist, dass Palas nicht über Schurken oder Wls /Mages stehen sollten,  das schließ ich mich Valnarr an... Wer nimmt die sonst noch mit?


----------



## Reho (18. Oktober 2008)

Valnarr schrieb:


> Mit ll 80 bekommen Palas(Vergelter!?) einen 1 min CCC mit nem CD von 1 min.



Buße ist im Skilltree und schon jetzt jederzeit benutzbar! Und das ist deiner Meinug nach wahrscheinlich auch "voll scheisse" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Valnarr schrieb:


> Kannst mir sagen was du willst Palas bzw Vergelter sind op. Und sollte damit ein einiger Maßen Gleichgewicht vorhanden ist, genervt werden.



Ich glaub die meisten leute verstehen es immer noch nicht oder?  Retris bekommen bis Level 80, weder neue Ränge der neuen Skills, noch bekommen sie nennenswerte neue Skills dazu, also lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf!
Dieses ganze mimimimimi, "Pala macht Schaden" *heul*, das ist doch lächerlich, seit mehr als 2 Jahren machen sich die Leute über Palas lustig, weil sie nichts richtig konnten, nu können sie gut Tanken, gut Heilen und siehe da nu auch DMG machen!

Seit ihr jetzt alle im Stolz verletzt, weil ihr auch mal hinter einem Pala im "DMG Meter" sein könntet!
Selbst wenn, was wäre daran so schlimm?
Ich kann dieses ganze "Nerf" Geschrei schon nicht mehr hören, also kommt damit klar das der Retri nun auch ordentlich austeilen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (18. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Und warum denkst du, dass der DD Pala nur Supporter sein sollte? Und sag jetzt nicht weil er ein Hybrid ist! Auch auf einer Hybrid-Klasse kann man nur EINE Skillung tätigen. Also is da nicht viel mit Hybrid. Jeder DD sollte das recht haben genauso viel Schaden zu machen wie der andere. Und nicht anders. Und das der Pala momentan die Dmg-Krone aufgesetzt bekommt, find ich ne gute Sache. Der Magier/Hexer/Schurke haben sich zu lang drum gestritten.
> 
> @ ForThePwn: Es wünschen sich jetzt alle
> 
> ...



Hör ich da diesen "endlich pwn ich!"-Unterton? =/


----------



## ForThePwn (18. Oktober 2008)

Valnarr schrieb:


> Es ist aber nun mal weil er nen Hybrid ist. öÖ
> Wie gesagt wer nimmt denn noch Schurken mit? Oder mehr als einen Mage oder Hexer oder Jäger, wenn andere die mehr Support bringen mehr DMG machen?
> Es ist einfach kein Gleichgewicht da genau so im PvP. nen Vergelter hat insgesamt nen 10 Sec Stun. Und die meisten haut er schon in 5 Sec um da er über 3k Crits raus haut.
> 
> ...




/sign


----------



## Overbreaker (18. Oktober 2008)

Lucaya schrieb:


> Und wenn der Hexer/Schurke/Magier/Hunter auf einmal n Zweig bekommen hätte mit dem er besser als der Resto-Schami heilt oder als Tank jedem Schutz-Pala ebenbürtig ist, wärst du als Pala (unterstelle ich einfach mal ;-)) nicht etwas angepisst??



Da haste richtig unterstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas nennt man Balancing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein reiner DD wird nie Heilen können sieht man bei den 3 Klassen am besten. NEIN und Verbände zählen nicht xD

Beim Pala wars ohnehin klar, dass es so nicht weiter geht. Und Blizz hatte auch angekündigt, dass der Pala eine große Rolle in Zukunft spielen wird. Und da ich mit Herz Vergelter bin, kann ich nur sagen:


THANK YOU BLIZZARD BUT BRINGING THE SERVER MAL IN ORDNUNG


----------



## Sausage (18. Oktober 2008)

Reho schrieb:


> weil sie nichts richtig konnten, nu können sie gut Tanken, gut Heilen..



wer sagt das? Palas sind super MT-Heiler und gute Tanks (vorallem von Gruppen) - wer sagt, dass Palas nichts konnten? Aber wenn der Retri mehr dmg macht als ein Schurke und mehr support bietet, ist es einfach so, dass kein Schurke mehr einen Raid findet!


----------



## abe15 (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab alles angeklickt denn alle haben was dazugewonnen...


----------



## Overbreaker (18. Oktober 2008)

Sausage schrieb:


> wer sagt das? Palas sind super MT-Heiler und gute Tanks (vorallem von Gruppen) - wer sagt, dass Palas nichts konnten? Aber wenn der Retri mehr dmg macht als ein Schurke und mehr support bietet, ist es einfach so, dass kein Schurke mehr einen Raid findet!



Ich würde sagen, dann kommen die Schurken in den Genuss, den die Palas die letzten Jahre erdulden mussten. Einen Vergelter hat man vorher kaum oder garnicht mitgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (18. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dann kommen die Schurken in den Genuss, den die Palas die letzten Jahre erdulden mussten. Einen Vergelter hat man vorher kaum oder garnicht mitgenommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub manche Leute werden nie kapieren, was es heisst, eine Hybrid-Klasse zu spielen..


----------



## Shamozz (18. Oktober 2008)

Jede Klasse hat profitiert. Die einzigen die aus meiner Sicht nicht so tolltes bekommen haben sind Frostmagier, Heildudus und Schutzkrieger.

Frostmage: Macht immernoch nicht so viel Schaden wie Feuer aber friert alles ein. Ganz toll

Healdudus: Neue spells, Erlösung meets Mama Erde,  aber permanent OOM. Schön gedacht schlecht gemacht.

Schutzkrieger: Machten noch nie Schaden und sind selten. Jetzt machen kein Schaden, sind selten und werden nicht mehr mitgenommen weil ihr DMG Kollege genauso tanken kann nur mit DMG.

Sonst haben ALLE Klassen gepunktet!

@ Palas:

Genießt eure Power noch, bald wirds generft, also bereitet euch schonmal darauf vor.


----------



## ForThePwn (18. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Einen Vergelter hat man vorher kaum oder garnicht mitgenommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das seh ich anders, bei allen raids die ich bis jetz erlebt habe waren retris dabei...


----------



## Oshidio (18. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dann kommen die Schurken in den Genuss, den die Palas die letzten Jahre erdulden mussten. Einen Vergelter hat man vorher kaum oder garnicht mitgenommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also wurden palas die letzten jahre GARNICHT mitgenommen? man hat sie nicht als heiler gebraucht? man hat sie nicht als tank gebraucht? wir haben sogar oft nen vergelter mitgenommen. und schurken können halt NUR dmg machen was anderes können sie halt nicht


----------



## Overbreaker (18. Oktober 2008)

Sausage schrieb:


> Ich glaub manche Leute werden nie kapieren, was es heisst, eine Hybrid-Klasse zu spielen..



Weiste ich mach glei eine Tüte Mitleid auf...

Die ganzen Klassen werden mit Lvl 80 wieder einigermaßen Balanced sein also hinsetzen und aufs Addon warten.


----------



## Xondor (18. Oktober 2008)

Tja als Schurke hau ich jede klasse in ca 5 sek um - alle 2 min...was natürlich böse ist, aber am meisten profitiert hat wohl dennoch der pala... das freut mich sehr, weil jetzt alle palas aud dmg speccen und so zu opfern werden wie alle anderen dds auch. endlich ist die healpalaplage vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForThePwn (18. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Jede Klasse hat profitiert. Die einzigen die aus meiner Sicht nicht so tolltes bekommen haben sind Frostmagier, Heildudus und Schutzkrieger.




Würd ich ned behaupten, Defkrieger haben verdammt viel vom patch... Sie machen jetzt wesentlich mehr dmg... Thunderclap 1k dmg, Rache 4k ... du sagst die machen keinen dmg?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oshidio (18. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Weiste ich mach glei eine Tüte Mitleid auf...
> 
> Die ganzen Klassen werden mit Lvl 80 wieder einigermaßen Balanced sein also hinsetzen und aufs Addon warten.



ja bis zum addon is es noch ein monat(vllt auch mehr) und bis dahin sind die palas halt overpowerd


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Oktober 2008)

palas... in jedem skill imba


----------



## Overbreaker (18. Oktober 2008)

Oshidio schrieb:


> also wurden palas die letzten jahre GARNICHT mitgenommen? man hat sie nicht als heiler gebraucht? man hat sie nicht als tank gebraucht? wir haben sogar oft nen vergelter mitgenommen. und schurken können halt NUR dmg machen was anderes können sie halt nicht



Ich sagte kaum bis garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt den Vorteil der Gilde aber nicht jeder ist in einer Raid Gilde.
Und ich meinte retri Palas und keine Holys^^


@ Xondor: Jo genau endlich weniger Holys *juhuuu*


----------



## Reho (18. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> @ Xondor: Jo genau endlich weniger Holys *juhuuu*




Ich hab auch einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Reho schrieb:


> Ich hab auch einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast mich falsch verstanden

Ich finde Holys nicht schlecht im Gegenteil sie sind sehr gute Heiler. Ich kenne aber genug Leute die sich den Holy nur erstellt haben um mit ihren T5, T6 und T-Haste nich gesehn rumzuprollen. Als Vergelter war das damals eine ganze Ecke schwerer. Dadurch sind die meisten zu Holy übergewandert, da es ja einfacher ist an epixxxxxxxxxxx ranzukommen. Und sowas nervt einfach nur. Aber ich würde dich jetzt einfach mal nicht unter diese Kategorie einordnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich habe auch schon gegen gute Hexer/Schurken/Magier verloren. Sooo Overpowered sind wir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (19. Oktober 2008)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> Das seh ich anders, bei allen raids die ich bis jetz erlebt habe waren retris dabei...



Iwie nicht? Oo


----------



## catago (19. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich werden schurken noch im Raid gebraucht. Wer soll denn die Truhen sonst aumachen? Ach ne mein Pala ist ja Ingi die spreng ich auf. Und nen Reppbot hab ich auch immer dabei. (demnächst auch nen Briefkasten) Aber wenn ihr genug bettelt könnt ihr villeicht bald gegen realgeld die Klasse wechseln.^^ 
Manche Stoffies kann man ja fast im vorbeilaufen onehitten. Wenns nicht reicht im weiterlaufen umdrehen und Hammer drauf. 


Treffen sich zwei Pala´s. können beide Twohitten, haha


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> Das seh ich anders, bei allen raids die ich bis jetz erlebt habe waren retris dabei...



Also ich habe heute Pechschwingenhort gemacht (38 Mann). Da war ich der einzigste Retri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


D.h. Der Großteil waren andere dd.


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Iwie nicht? Oo



Euh hast du jemals mit mir geraidet ? ne glaubs nich oder?

Klar wurden damals auch Retri-Palas zu den raids mitgenommen oO


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Iwie nicht? Oo



Euh hast du jemals mit mir geraidet ? ne glaubs nich oder?

Klar wurden damals auch Retri-Palas zu den raids mitgenommen oO


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

sry 4 doppelpost, inet spackt


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (19. Oktober 2008)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> Euh hast du jemals mit mir geraidet ? ne glaubs nich oder?
> 
> Klar wurden damals auch Retri-Palas zu den raids mitgenommen oO



Bei mir hieß es immer: Du machst zu wenig Dmg als Pala..
bzw: als dd können wir auch nen anderen nehmen

Also bin ich nu gildenintern dabei


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> Euh hast du jemals mit mir geraidet ? ne glaubs nich oder?
> 
> Klar wurden damals auch Retri-Palas zu den raids mitgenommen oO



Ich seh auf einmal doppelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nicht in jedem. Kara eher weiniger. Ab 25 Mann stieg natürlich die Chance auf einen retri zu treffen.


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Also ich habe heute Pechschwingenhort gemacht (38 Mann). Da war ich der einzigste Retri
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Spreche nicht von heute , sondern von Pre 3.0.2 und früher. war des ne rdnm grp? 


@ Obi-Lan-Kenobi: in unserer Gilde wurden immer welche mitgenommen


----------



## nasezu (19. Oktober 2008)

das was mich am übelsten aufregt, ist das die talent resett kosten nicht auf 0 gesetzt wurden. denn nach einpaar mal rum experimentieren mit meinen chars und ihren skillungen , ist mir das gold ausgegangen und ich hab so köttellige skillungen gemacht wo ich was testen wollte , wo ich kein bock mehr hatte pvp/pve zu spielen , da mir halt das gold ausgegangen ist. das find ich schlimmer als die pala kacke . währe mir nicht das gold ausgegangen . hätte ich bestimmt ne skillung um gegen den hier so hoch gepushten pala gefunden um zu gewinnen ^^


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ich schau mir das forum morgen abend nochmal on, bin dann mal .. Gn8 und schoenen abend noch @ all


----------



## nasezu (19. Oktober 2008)

und ich muss sagen das ich nicht vertsehe das hexer sich hier beschwähren , da sie vor diesen pacth als im vorteil waren . der frostmage war vor bc imba , dann kam der hexer und jetzt der pala . mein gott kackt drauf.


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> Spreche nicht von heute , sondern von Pre 3.0.2 und früher. war des ne rdnm grp?



Jemand, der nicht in einer Raidgilde ist hat genau das Problem. Er MUSS sich zwingen Rnd Gruppen suchen.
Aber abgesehn vom Raid: Die meisten Inis haben 5 Mann. Und in eine 5 Mann Gruppe als retri zu kommen war ungefähr so schwer, wie einem Buch das sprechen beizubringen.
Klar kahm man manchmal mit aber dann hieß es "Wir machen zu wenig Schaden *alle gucken gleichzeitig auf den armen retri*"


----------



## G4b0 (19. Oktober 2008)

Also ich würde sagen, dass der Pala allgemein der Gewinner ist.

Der Vergelter wurde hier schon mehrere Male erwähnt, muss ich dazu also nicht mehr Senf dazugeben. Er ist wesentlich stärker geworden, fertig.

Aber ich persönlich spiele einen Holy Pala und der ist auch stärker geworden. Viele machen den Skill "Flamme des Glaubens" zwar runter, es sei crap und völlig fürn Arsch und so, ich aber sage und das hat jeder andere im Kara Raid heute gesagt, dass es richtig nützlich ist, weil man den MT so gut wie gar nicht mehr mitheilen muss, da er ja immer mitgeheilt wird. Ausserdem heilt der Holy Pala auch so wesentlich mehr. Beim Heiligen Licht, also dem großen Heal hab ich satte 2k mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (19. Oktober 2008)

Paladine sind so hart overpowered, es gibt keine einzige kalsse die es auch nr ansatzweise mit ihnen aufnehmen kann...sehr sehr sehr schlecht von blizzard.


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Paladine sind so hart overpowered, es gibt keine einzige kalsse die es auch nr ansatzweise mit ihnen aufnehmen kann...sehr sehr sehr schlecht von blizzard.



Dann würd ich eher behaupten, dass du deine Klasse nicht im geringsten beherrscht oder du nur gegen s4/t6 retris spielst...


----------



## Zulu1 (19. Oktober 2008)

also naja ich erriner mich nur an einen satz von nem blizz mitarbeiter! 
Das spiel is dann gebalanced wenn jeder von seiner Klasse behaupten kann dass sie overpowered ist.
Doch muss ich zugeben dass die vergelter mit dem patch ein bisschen zu sehr gebufft worden sind ich mein ja nur ich pull 1 oder auch 7 mobs und geh mit 100%hp und mind 80%mana ausm kampf und im pvp haut man auch einiges weg also dass ist mein gewinner des Patches ! !!!!


----------



## wlfbck (19. Oktober 2008)

Osterhase.


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Zulu1 schrieb:


> gebalanced



Geiles Wort!

Naja also klar ist er wie gesagt ein "bisschen stark" aber das erkennt man nur, weil er vorher so "schwach" war. Die Differenz ist entscheiden und die ist beim Pala nun mal am höchsten.

 @ wlfbck : Muss ich jetzt nicht kommentieren, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xartos (19. Oktober 2008)

auf jeden vergelter palas
komplett grün equipt und ohne waffe ziehste trozdem noch 5mobs auf einmal um


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Jemand, der nicht in einer Raidgilde ist hat genau das Problem. Er MUSS sich zwingen Rnd Gruppen suchen.
> Aber abgesehn vom Raid: Die meisten Inis haben 5 Mann. Und in eine 5 Mann Gruppe als retri zu kommen war ungefähr so schwer, wie einem Buch das sprechen beizubringen.
> Klar kahm man manchmal mit aber dann hieß es "Wir machen zu wenig Schaden *alle gucken gleichzeitig auf den armen retri*"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ja, aber krieger hatten es vorher auch nicht einfach, besonders da ich nicht wirklich gerne tanke, bin ich sonst immer als dd mitgegangen. Da wurde man auch nich oft mitgenommen . 
Das hat jetzt alles ein Ende, ich gönne Paladinen dass sie mehr in raids mitgenommen werden, klar. aber im PvP ist die Klasse schon ziemlich OP.


----------



## nasezu (19. Oktober 2008)

fehlen den palas nicht die notwendigen cc´s um bervozugt werden für pve ? dmg allein reicht nicht aus meiner meinung nach


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

hmm war da mit lvl 80 retris ned was in planung?


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Ja, ein wenig bloed mein post, ich weiß. is noch nicht WotLK draußen unso, war auch nur ein Bsp.


----------



## somogu (19. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde ja trozdem das krieger die helden des patches sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die rocken so übel auch mit low gear wegen den neuen talenten und tanken is jetz sehr angenehm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar ist das Tanken langweilig, da kann ich ein Lied von singen. DD ist einfach geil und abwechslungsreich. Und als ich gelesen hab, dass Krieger jetzt 2x2Handwaffen tragen können musste ich erstma schlucken und dachte mir nur: Wir haben einen neuen Dmg Gott. Es war im Grunde egal welche Klasse nun die Krone aufsetzen kann. Am Ende würden sowieso die "OVERPOWERED" Flames kommen. Das es nun der Paladin ist, kann keiner beeinflussen, aber Blizz möchte das tun, damit endlich dieser miese Ruf vom Pala verschwindet. Und diese kurze Stärke (die nicht sehr abflachen wird) bis zur Erweiterung wird dies hoffentlich schaffen.


----------



## nasezu (19. Oktober 2008)

nasezu schrieb:


> fehlen den palas nicht die notwendigen cc´s um bervozugt werden für pve ? dmg allein reicht nicht aus meiner meinung nach



kp wenn das timmt was du sagts , kann man mich umstimmen^^


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

somogu schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja trozdem das krieger die helden des patches sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


  /sign was den dmg betrifft, hab def skill noch ned ausprobiert, aber was ich so gehört habe sollt echt ne nette sache sein


----------



## yannick-fcs (19. Oktober 2008)

nasezu schrieb:


> fehlen den palas nicht die notwendigen cc´s um bervozugt werden für pve ? dmg allein reicht nicht aus meiner meinung nach


schon mal was von 1 min buße gehört? die kann erneuert werden sap nicht, von daher pala>schurke


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Klar ist das Tanken langweilig, da kann ich ein Lied von singen. DD ist einfach geil und abwechslungsreich. Und als ich gelesen hab, dass Krieger jetzt 2x2Handwaffen tragen können musste ich erstma schlucken und dachte mir nur: Wir haben einen neuen Dmg Gott. Es war im Grunde egal welche Klasse nun die Krone aufsetzen kann. Am Ende würden sowieso die "OVERPOWERED" Flames kommen. Das es nun der Paladin ist, kann keiner beeinflussen, aber Blizz möchte das tun, damit endlich dieser miese Ruf vom Pala verschwindet. Und diese kurze Stärke (die nicht sehr abflachen wird) bis zur Erweiterung wird dies hoffentlich schaffen.




So oP is Titanengriff nun auch nich, is meiner meinung nach völliger Schwachsinn. Das dauert ewig bis man zuhaut 8selbst mit mungo) also fury kann ich nich mehr spielen.


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> So oP is Titanengriff nun auch nich, is meiner meinung nach völliger Schwachsinn. Das dauert ewig bis man zuhaut 8selbst mit mungo) also fury kann ich nich mehr spielen.



Dann skill Waffen, dass is auch sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Oktober 2008)

Ähm.. Leute, nur mal so nebenbei. Das sind Talente für Level 80 und nicht für 70. Da es aber Blizzard nun so möglich gemacht hat. Ist es klar, das manche Klassen ein sehr großen Burstdmg hinlegen, doch dies wird sich mit Wotlk wieder ausgleichen. Mehr Ausdauer/Abhärtung usw.. also macht Euch alle mal nicht so in die Hose. In 3-4 Wochen ist es ja soweit.


Zurück zum Thema, für mich sind die Krieger ganz gut gebufft worden. Es sind einfach wieder die Krieger, die sich man vorstellt. Sie kochen vor Wut und lassen dann Ihren richtigen fetten Schaden raus und bewegen damit schon einiges und müssen nicht immer mit einem Heiler irgendwo rein gehen um was zu bewegen.


----------



## Nightmear (19. Oktober 2008)

Vergelter gaaanz klar.... 
wenn ich das *siiiium* vom Pala Stun höre beiß ich schon meißt inne Tasta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tang (19. Oktober 2008)

Schurke und Pala sind verdammt imba 

Trotzdem war Pala eine noob klasse und wird es immer bleiben in meinen Augen PEW PEW Bubble Ruhestein geowned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Dann skill Waffen, dass is auch sehr nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ist auch meine Momentane skillung , mit ein bisschen Fury drin ( die 3 AP pro 180 Rüstung , verlängerte Battleshouts )

Also 51/10/0

Klingenwirbel räumt echt alles vom Feld, ich kann eigentlich im Solo-PvE 4 mobs gleichzeitig damit runterhaun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HostileRecords (19. Oktober 2008)

finde das schamis ganz gut gebufft wurden, hab zwar bis jetzt nur enhancer und heal getestet, aber die beiden sachen finde ich schonmal gelungen, und ein ele schami vorhin in der hc.. mit 1400 dps war auch ganz okay, für t4/za equip


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Tang schrieb:


> Trotzdem war Pala eine noob klasse und wird es immer bleiben in meinen Augen PEW PEW Bubble Ruhestein geowned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein relativ unnötiger Beitrag, ich hoffe das weißt du selber... mehr brauch ich dazu auch ned sagen


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Tang schrieb:


> Schurke und Pala sind verdammt imba
> 
> Trotzdem war Pala eine noob klasse und wird es immer bleiben in meinen Augen PEW PEW Bubble Ruhestein geowned
> 
> ...



Ich brauche nichtmal mehr eine Bubble um aus dem Kampf siegreich hervorzugehn. Und du bist scheinbar ein IMBA Hunter und wirst ständig von retris geowned ;D


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> Ja ist auch meine Momentane skillung , mit ein bisschen Fury drin ( die 3 AP pro 180 Rüstung , verlängerte Battleshouts )
> 
> Also 51/10/0
> 
> ...



Na siehste so schlecht seit ihr doch garnit. Ist alles eine Frage des Spielens. Klar ist es schwerer gegen retris anzukommen, aber unmöglich keinesfalls.

Ps.: Gegen Frostmages steh ich immer noch auf verlorenem Posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmear (19. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Na siehste so schlecht seit ihr doch garnit. Ist alles eine Frage des Spielens. Klar ist es schwerer gegen retris anzukommen, aber unmöglich keinesfalls.
> 
> Ps.: Gegen Frostmages steh ich immer noch auf verlorenem Posten
> 
> ...



*notiz mach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Ps.: Gegen Frostmages steh ich immer noch auf verlorenem Posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign ^^

Da nützt keine insignie weil man ja eh wieder durch erfrierung oder so ähnlich gefrostet wird. blink nerft dann immer "zu weit entfernt" für abfangen .


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Kleiner Tipp von mir:

Erstellt euch schnell alle Frostis! So haltet ihr die retri-Überflutung in Grenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmear (19. Oktober 2008)

eig war mir kla das ich falsch geskillt hab... *zur Lebenden Bombe werd*


----------



## Shadowgurke (19. Oktober 2008)

Zu dem über mir? Wenn du als Pala ein Prob gegen Frostmages hast machst du etwas falsch
on Topic:
Ganz klar Palas, dann Feral/boomkin druiden
Krieger finde ich lächerlich vom Dmgoutput mit Titans Grip.
Wie dem auch sei, Patch doof =(


----------



## Shujo (19. Oktober 2008)

Der größte gewinner vom Patch ist der Server Destromath.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twista (19. Oktober 2008)

Der Vergelter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich Feral T6 Tankequip und Last Standing an und er 3-hitted mich -.-
Tante Edith brüllt aus der Küche: Du hast 136# vergessen xO


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp von mir:
> 
> Erstellt euch schnell alle Frostis! So haltet ihr die retri-Überflutung in Grenzen
> 
> ...




Ich level erstma meine kleine Nachtelfe hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Magier.. oh nee hab ich schon zu lange gespielt


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Shadowgurke schrieb:


> Zu dem über mir? Wenn du als Pala ein Prob gegen Frostmages hast machst du etwas falsch



Also 90% der Meeles haben Probs mit Frostis. Und wenn man an den Typ nit rannkommt nützt einem der höchste Dmg nix. Auch mit Bubble bin ich manchmal aufgeschmissen. Ich will nicht sagen, dass ich jeden Kampf gegen die Frostmages verliere, aber den Großteil schon^^


----------



## Deregond (19. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> heut hat ein 60er pala mir 2000 dmg übergehauen echt beschiss gegen die hat man kaum eine chance.


Jetzt heulen die ganzen coolen die früher immer meinten "ololol Pala macht kein dmg ololol sie sind gay" wieder rum -.-
Denen kann man's halt net recht machen die sind zu cool...


----------



## yannick-fcs (19. Oktober 2008)

Tang schrieb:


> Schurke und Pala sind verdammt imba
> 
> Trotzdem war Pala eine noob klasse und wird es immer bleiben in meinen Augen PEW PEW Bubble Ruhestein geowned
> 
> ...


yay ein roxxorkiddie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowgurke (19. Oktober 2008)

Melees ja. Pala jein.
Segen der Freiheit und Cleanse sind deine lieben Freunde =)

Und Paladin war noch nie schlecht im Dmg machen. Werder vor BC noch nach BC noch jetzt. WObei der Dmg jetzt nichtmehr zum lachen ist
(S4 Pala? hinsetzen, Tee trinken)


----------



## Shrukan (19. Oktober 2008)

Gewinner des Patches?
Mir ist das egal, ist ja nur übergangsweise bis zum Addon, mit 80 pendelt sich das alles ja wieder ein.


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Shadowgurke schrieb:


> Melees ja. Pala jein.
> Segen der Freiheit und Cleanse sind deine lieben Freunde =)



Segen bzw. wie es ja jetzt heist Hand der Freiheit hält auch nicht ewig. Und wenn der mage ständig Blinzeln und seine 2 Schilde und den Angstblock ausfährt, ist da nich viel zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lougen (19. Oktober 2008)

also ich schliese mich glaub ich allen an wenn ich sage der pala ist der winner... ich hab nen pala und dazu noch nen vergelter spiele ich schon seid dem er mir vor nem halben jahr 70 auch so... also nichts falsches denken... 

ich hab mit ihm t4 fast komplet und noch bischen anderen crap (alles episch, nichts falsches denken) und damit mach ich jeden s4 char fertig (naja fast jeden bei mages hab ich noch ein kleines prob aber sonst fällt jeder) und ich finde es nur gerecht das es so ist... schamis haben jetzt ihre wölfe, krieger können zwei 2h waffen tragen, schurken können von anderen die komplette rüsi für 10 sekunden runterhauen (komplett heißt, waffen schild und den rest wie kopf, schulter, brust und so weiter), jäger haben bei ihren pets nen eigenen talentbaum und mit ner gescheiten skillung machen die gescheit dmg, magier machen noch mehr dmg als vorher (hab 10k leben und werde von nem mage in s2 mit 3-4 angriffen besiegt, ist doch net normal), hms machen mit ihrer metamorphose sau viel dmg und erleiden kaum was, priester und dudus hab cih noch net gesehen in der arena die gescheit waren duelle hab ich nur gegen heal gemacht

mfg
 Lougen, Dun Morogh, Horde


----------



## Deregond (19. Oktober 2008)

yannick-fcs schrieb:


> yay ein roxxorkiddie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Yeah einer der meine Meinung teilt und dazu auch noch meinen Namen trägt =D


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Lougen schrieb:


> also ich schliese mich glaub ich allen an wenn ich sage der pala ist der winner... ich hab nen pala und dazu noch nen vergelter spiele ich schon seid dem er mir vor nem halben jahr 70 auch so... also nichts falsches denken...
> 
> ich hab mit ihm t4 fast komplet und noch bischen anderen crap (alles episch, nichts falsches denken) und damit mach ich jeden s4 char fertig (naja fast jeden bei mages hab ich noch ein kleines prob aber sonst fällt jeder) und ich finde es nur gerecht das es so ist... schamis haben jetzt ihre wölfe, krieger können zwei 2h waffen tragen, schurken können von anderen die komplette rüsi für 10 sekunden runterhauen (komplett heißt, waffen schild und den rest wie kopf, schulter, brust und so weiter), jäger haben bei ihren pets nen eigenen talentbaum und mit ner gescheiten skillung machen die gescheit dmg, magier machen noch mehr dmg als vorher (hab 10k leben und werde von nem mage in s2 mit 3-4 angriffen besiegt, ist doch net normal), hms machen mit ihrer metamorphose sau viel dmg und erleiden kaum was, priester und dudus hab cih noch net gesehen in der arena die gescheit waren duelle hab ich nur gegen heal gemacht
> 
> ...



Argumente pur! Schaut hin ihr Overpowered Flamer!


----------



## Lilo07 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> shamy und pala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, ich würde mal sagen das Druiden bisher immer schlechter Damage gemacht haben als Schamanen vorallem, Eles sind den Moonkins nämlich
deutlich überlegen, das merkt man schon. Der Verstärker haut auch um einiges mehr rein als der Feral und die Vielseitigkeit einer Feral-Skillung ist 
jetzt ja sowieso im Arsch wegen den Dual-specs.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (19. Oktober 2008)

als frostmage kann ich über palas noch genauso lachen wie vorher auch.. wo mir da des lachen vergeht sin shadowpriests :\

als hunter aber begegne ich palas nicht mehr sonderlich gerne...


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> als frostmage kann ich über palas noch genauso lachen wie vorher auch.. wo mir da des lachen vergeht sin shadowpriests :\
> 
> als hunter aber begegne ich palas nicht mehr sonderlich gerne...



Alles klar Cartman ich werd dich dran erinnern, wenn der Frostmage Nerf kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lougen (19. Oktober 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> als frostmage kann ich über palas noch genauso lachen wie vorher auch.. wo mir da des lachen vergeht sin shadowpriests :\
> 
> als hunter aber begegne ich palas nicht mehr sonderlich gerne...



wie ich gesagt hab... ihr mages seid die wirklich OP chars

mei... du bekommst busse und ich mach dein pet fertig und danach bist du dran... deswegen sag ich nur immer nen taktik haben im kampf... ich hab gegen jede klasse eine taktik... außer mages... da will ncihts funzen


----------



## Gimly40k (19. Oktober 2008)

hi hab ned alles gelesen aber ich finde das der heilpala(spiele selber einen) auch auf jeden besser geworden is nicht nur retris!

und allgemein zum pala ich finde das es zeit geworden is in zu verbessern weil er meisten leer ausgeganen is wenn irgendwelche klassen geändert wurden!!


achja balance ist wenn alle schreien:-)


----------



## Gri-Gorij (19. Oktober 2008)

Weiß nich was ihr wollt, als der patch vor bc kam hat auch jeder rumgeheult das Jäger alle stoffies mit 2 schüssen umnieten, hat sich doch alles wieder eingependelt, wird es diesmal auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (19. Oktober 2008)

> du bekommst busse und ich mach dein pet fertig und danach bist du dran...


so einfach läuft dat nu auch wieder net^^




> Alles klar Cartman ich werd dich dran erinnern, wenn der Frostmage Nerf kommt biggrin.gif



willste jetz jede klasse/skillung im schlaf killen?

der patch war ein indirekter nerf für mages... alle bekommen irgendwelche imba abilities, nur mages (frostmages zumindest) ham da net wirklich von profitiert


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> willste jetz jede klasse/skillung im schlaf killen?



Das wünscht sich doch jeder, oder? Naja aber ich finds nicht soo schlecht wenn der Pala auch mal eine Klasse hat, der er nicht gewachsen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnarr (19. Oktober 2008)

Lougen schrieb:


> schamis haben jetzt ihre wölfe,



Wölfe die je 180 dmg machen, wow das Reißt natürlich alles raus!




Lougen schrieb:


> ich hab mit ihm t4 fast komplet und noch bischen anderen crap (alles episch, nichts falsches denken) und damit mach ich jeden *s4 char fertig* (naja fast jeden bei mages hab ich noch ein kleines prob aber sonst fällt jeder) und ich finde es nur gerecht das es so ist...



Öö wenn ich sowas nicht selber im bg erlebt hätte, wäre dies eine sehr schwere Vorstellung. Doch leider das ist es mit sonst was für nen eq schaffen sie es jetzt und das ist gerecht? lol? Veraschen kann ich mich selber.
Naja warten wir denn Monat ab oder vielleicht auch nur bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Valnarr schrieb:


> Wölfe die je 180 dmg machen, wow das Reißt natürlich alles raus!



Es sind soweit ich weis 4 oder 5 Wölfe. 4x180 =720Dmg bei 10k Gesundheit ist nicht wenig. Vorallen wenn der Schami den Gegner noch verlangsamt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (19. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Das wünscht sich doch jeder, oder? Naja aber ich finds nicht soo schlecht wenn der Pala auch mal eine Klasse hat, der er nicht gewachsen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was heist nicht gewachsen ist? es kommt halt auf dich drauf an... so op is der mage dir gegenüber net... er hat stoff und im vergleich zu allen andern klassen sehr wenig hp (mages haben am allerwenigstens resi und stam auf ihren klamotten)


----------



## HMC-Pretender (19. Oktober 2008)

Bis vor Kurzem hätte ich ja gesagt, mein Schurke kommt dem Godmode von allen meinen Chars am nächsten, doch dann habe ich mal meinen Deffkrieger ausgepackt. Der ist zwar erst Lvl 24 aber pflügt nun in Verteidigungshaltung durch die Mobs wie der Bauer übern Stoppelacker. Wenn der erstmal die Talente tief drin im Baum hat, dann dürfte der im PvE nicht mehr zu übertrumpfen sein und auch im PvP ziemlich abgehen...


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> was heist nicht gewachsen ist? es kommt halt auf dich drauf an... so op is der mage dir gegenüber net... er hat stoff und im vergleich zu allen andern klassen sehr wenig hp (mages haben am allerwenigstens resi und stam auf ihren klamotten)



Also Mages gegen die ich spiele, haben meist über 10k Hp. Er hat zwar nur Stoffrüssi...Dafür aber 2 Schilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnarr (19. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Es sind soweit ich weis 4 oder 5 Wölfe. 4x180 =720Dmg bei 10k Gesundheit ist nicht wenig. Vorallen wenn der Schami den Gegner noch verlangsamt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




öÖ Ich werde ja wohl selber Wissen wie viele Wölfe es sind und es sind genau 2! Und das was ich von ihnen geheilt werde kann man gerade weg Vergessen.


----------



## wlfbck (19. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> @ wlfbck : Muss ich jetzt nicht kommentieren, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jop, Osterhase pwns all und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doboss (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es gut das der Pala endlich mehr Damage macht.
War mein erster Char vor fast 4 jahren und hab ihn auch bei BC als erstes von meinen 5 hochgespielt.
Aber wenn man alleine hochlevelt war er immer auch als Vergelter sehr behäbig.
Hatte schon überlegt mit nem andern erst zu Leveln.
Aber sieht so aus als wird der endlich mal richtig spass machen beim Marsch zur 80.
Denke auch das sich das wieder relativieren wird.
Aber Hauptsache der Weg zur 80 ist nicht so lahm wie noch bei BC für den Pala.


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Valnarr schrieb:


> öÖ Ich werde ja wohl selber Wissen wie viele Wölfe es sind und es sind genau 2! Und das was ich von ihnen geheilt werde kann man gerade weg Vergessen.



Ihr Schamis seit stark genug. Ich erinnere mich an den sehr langen Schamanen Witz wo der Vater seinem Sohn eine Klasse erstellt (Schamane). Nur würd ich eher sagen, das dies kein Witz war, sondern ein OP Flame.

@ wlfbck: Den Osterhasen gibts nicht im RL (Ich hoffe, ich hab dich jetzt nicht gekränkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und auch nicht in WoW. Wenn dann der Schneehase.


----------



## Odinol (19. Oktober 2008)

Ist doch ganz klar der paladin und jeder der nicht für "dieses ding" gestimmt hat spielt selber einen und behauptet der er noch 1000000000000 Schilde braucht!!!!!


----------



## Laxera (19. Oktober 2008)

das ist eig. einfach:

Der Pala (schon mal jetzt nem vergelter im PVP vor die kelle gelaufen? wenn nein, dann versucht es auch nicht (!) lauft weg! - ne ist so, die sind jetzt scheiße stark) weil er jetzt wirklich - ja ist so - schaden macht.

Der Jäger, weil das Pet jetzt nen Talentbaum hat und weil man jetzt (als BM) auf wirklich jedes Wildtier zähmen kann (Teufelsdino z.B.).

Der Magier, da man jetzt sehr gut - auch als weniger gut equipter mage (vorher brauchtest du unter 11k mana nicht anfangen) - arkan skillen kann, was den damage des magiers doch sehr steigert und auch im PVP gut zu gebrauchen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX
ps: rest geht so...bei priestern hätte etwas mehr geschehen können, meiner meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnarr (19. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Ihr Schamis seit stark genug. Ich erinnere mich an den sehr langen Schamanen Witz wo der Vater seinem Sohn eine Klasse erstellt (Schamane). Nur würd ich eher sagen, das dies kein Witz war, sondern ein OP Flame.



Hier habe ich nen Screen, ach ja nicht wundern der Wolf in der Mitte bin ich. ôO

http://img56.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wo...08232516dv5.jpg

<.<

Im Raid gebe ich dir recht sind Schamis sehr gut/geworden. Toller Support,ganz guter Dmg. 
Doch im PvP waren und werden wir immer hinten dran sein. Wie gesagt Pala 0 Chance, Krieger 0 Chance, beim Schurke kommt es auf das EQ an wobei durch stun etc kommt man da auch nicht sehr weit.


----------



## Courtis (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach alle paar Monate mal PvP also weiß ich nicht wie imba die Palas da geworden sind. Ich weiß nur, dass Jäger nen guten Satz nach vorne gemacht haben... BM, die den vollen INT Bonus abgreifen, Marksmanship Hunter, deren crit um locker 6-7 % gepusht wurde und nen Bomber skill.... Salve skaliert nun mit AP und (!) kann critten. D.h. bei mir z.B. 600er normal ticks und 1300er crit ticks. Mit der entsprechenden Manareg ist Salve (zumindest bei MM) der neue Topspell. Laut Recount kamen 36% meines Schadens von Salve und mit 32% erst automatischer Schuss. 

Mit der richtigen Skillung (Full BM + Int->AP   //   MM + crit & AP von Survival) macht der Jäger mittlerweile saugeilen Schaden. Wenn ich nich Allianz MM spielen würde, würd ich mir definitiv nen Orc BM machen... da fährt das Pet alleine schonmal gerne 900 DPS =)


----------



## Odinol (19. Oktober 2008)

Palas sind doof und gehören gelöscht -.-


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Odinol schrieb:


> Palas sind doof und gehören gelöscht -.-



Vorher lösch ich dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odinol (19. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Vorher lösch ich dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mach ma


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Odinol schrieb:


> Mach ma



Da der Paladin nicht gelöscht wird, brauch ich dies auch nicht tätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Oktober 2008)

*Offiziell sind noch gar nicht alle Klassenänderungen integriert*

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...23&sid=2000

Also diskutiert nicht soviel über das Balacing, wenn es sowieso noch nicht stimmt.

Um kurz einen Satz aus dem Forum zu übersetzen: Es spielt sich mit L80 anders als mit L70.

Heisst also das jetzige Balacing ist mit 80 anders. Weshalb auch die Umfrage im Moment noch völlig sinnfrei ist.


----------



## Odinol (19. Oktober 2008)

Schön 

PS: Skill ist.... HORDE ZU SPIELEN

nur mal so am rande


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Odinol schrieb:


> Palas sind doof und gehören gelöscht -.-



lol, der entschieden dümmste beitrag in dem ganze Thread...  Du gehörst gelöscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murloc92 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> HUNTER!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Die rocken jez voll genauso wie die Pets
> 
> ...




stimmt, das pet eines kumpels von mir macht mehr schaden als sein hunter (wenn er Aspekt der Viper an hat)


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Odinol schrieb:


> Schön
> 
> PS: Skill ist.... HORDE ZU SPIELEN
> 
> nur mal so am rande



RoXXorKIDDY inc!!!


----------



## Odinol (19. Oktober 2008)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> lol, der entschieden dümmste beitrag in dem ganze Thread...  Du gehörst gelöscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Cool der erste Preis 

*jubel*


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Odinol schrieb:


> Schön
> 
> PS: Skill ist.... HORDE ZU SPIELEN
> 
> nur mal so am rande




Ebenfalls ein unnützer beitrag... Ich spiel beides btw...


----------



## Odinol (19. Oktober 2008)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> Ebenfalls ein unnützer beitrag... Ich spiel beides btw...



Ja aber dein beitrag war irgedndwie auch unnütz so wider der den ich grad schreib


----------



## Odinol (19. Oktober 2008)

doppelpost


----------



## Courtis (19. Oktober 2008)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> Ebenfalls ein unnützer beitrag... Ich spiel beides btw...





Ach lass ihn... Er ist 16 und muss sich mal bei den "Großen" profilieren, weil er noch wach sein darf =)


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> Ebenfalls ein unnützer beitrag... Ich spiel beides btw...



Lass ihn einfach, er will doch damit nur Beiträge auf sein Konto bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf das Niveau muss man nicht herabsinken.


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

wenn du selber weißt das dein beitrag unnütz is wieso postest du ihn dann?


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Lass ihn einfach, er will doch damit nur Beiträge auf sein Konto bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dober (19. Oktober 2008)

Finde diese Abstimmung völlig sinnlos, da der Patch eine Vorbereitung für das nächste AddOn ist und so eine Abstimmung dann mit Level 80 gemacht werden kann, vorher bestimmt net.


----------



## Courtis (19. Oktober 2008)

Dober schrieb:


> Finde diese Abstimmung völlig sinnlos, da der Patch eine Vorbereitung für das nächste AddOn ist und so eine Abstimmung dann mit Level 80 gemacht werden kann, vorher bestimmt net.





Naja ich halte die Abstimmung schon für sinnvoll... Klar ist das alles erstmal vorläufig, aber mit dem AddOnn is man noch nicht automatisch 80. Es wird bis dahin weiterhin Instanzen und Battlegrounds geben und wenn das Balancing echt erst mit lvl 80 eintritt, ist alles dazwischen eben _imba_lanced.


----------



## Odinol (19. Oktober 2008)

jo lasst mich doch einfach ich hab jetzt schon 7 beiträge damit erarbeitet


----------



## Serthil (19. Oktober 2008)

atm sind vergelter noch recht stark, aba das wird noch^^

magier findi den arkanbaum auch sehr n1, hab vorher auch arkan gespielt is gut geworden.

fehlt halt atm allen an manareg...aba mit den wille items ausm addon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

solangsam gehen uns hier anscheinend die ideen aus, weichen immer mehr vom Thema ab. jemand nen vorschlag was man noch machen könnt?


----------



## Odinol (19. Oktober 2008)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> solangsam gehen uns hier anscheinend die ideen aus, weichen immer mehr vom Thema ab. jemand nen vorschlag was man noch machen könnt?


/close vl.


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> solangsam gehen uns hier anscheinend die ideen aus, weichen immer mehr vom Thema ab. jemand nen vorschlag was man noch machen könnt?



Das Thema war für mich bereits nach meinem 1. Post beendet aber es macht ja Spaß zu diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Courtis (19. Oktober 2008)

Odinol schrieb:


> jo lasst mich doch einfach ich hab jetzt schon 7 beiträge damit erarbeitet



Gratz... kannst ja nen GM anschreiben, vielleicht bekommste 10 Gummipunkte fürs Erfolgssystem. Ne im Ernst... wenn du was schreibst, dann bitte zum Thema, sonst stolpert irgendwann ein Mod über deine Sinnfreibeiträge und es bleibt bei 7  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Odinol schrieb:


> /close vl.



das steht sicher nicht im sinn des TE's. Wie gesagt Frostmages sind immer noch mein absoluter totfeind, genauso wie PvP eigentlich, lieber raiden


----------



## Tidra-on (19. Oktober 2008)

Für mich bis dato Hexer. Mit Heimsuchung wird meine Lieblingsklasse noch unabhäniger. Nicht nur das wir Hexer schon über Manaprobs anderer Klassen müde lächelten, nun brauchen wir uns bei guter Skillung und mit Auge aufs Aggrometer, auch um unser HP keine Sorgen mehr machen. Den zusätzlichen Dot nimmt der Geb Hexer da doch zu gerne mit, denn der bedeutet neben Heilung noch mehr Schaden. 

Auch wenn viele den Pala vorne sehen. Der hat jedoch immer noch kein Pet, und kann immer noch net so schön Mana reggen wie wir Hexer, und noch zusätzlich Schaden austeilen. Der PvE Hexer ist für mich persönlich die kompletteste Klasse überhaupt

PS: Nur auf PvE bezogen. PvP zu beurteilen überlass ich anderen.


----------



## G0m3Z (19. Oktober 2008)

Am meisten profietiert der pala denke ich einfach .....
der hunter auf pve (sw)kann kann nichts mehr ikm pvp ausrichten streuschuß weg somit 
keine stuns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racios (19. Oktober 2008)

Vergelter


----------



## Itachisan (19. Oktober 2008)

Also ich stimm auch für Den Paladin, nachdem ich 2 im Alterac gesehn hab mit 120:3 >,<


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Für mich bis dato Hexer. Mit Heimsuchung wird meine Lieblingsklasse noch unabhäniger. Nicht nur das wir Hexer schon über Manaprobs anderer Klassen müde lächelten, nun brauchen wir uns bei guter Skillung und mit Auge aufs Aggrometer, auch um unser HP keine Sorgen mehr machen. Den zusätzlichen Dot nimmt der Geb Hexer da doch zu gerne mit, denn der bedeutet neben Heilung noch mehr Schaden.
> 
> Auch wenn viele den Pala vorne sehen. Der hat jedoch immer noch kein Pet, und kann immer noch net so schön Mana reggen wie wir Hexer, und noch zusätzlich Schaden austeilen. Der PvE Hexer ist für mich persönlich die kompletteste Klasse überhaupt
> 
> PS: Nur auf PvE bezogen. PvP zu beurteilen überlass ich anderen.



Also ich hab meinen Drachen von den Netherschwingen als Pet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das greift sogar an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mit dem Manareg stimm ich dir nicht ganz zu. Also ich kann Problemlos 30min kämpfen ohne oom zu gehen. Die neuen 3 Siegel machens möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Courtis (19. Oktober 2008)

G0m3Z schrieb:


> Am meisten profietiert der pala denke ich einfach .....
> der hunter auf pve (sw)kann kann nichts mehr ikm pvp ausrichten streuschuß weg somit
> keine stuns
> 
> ...



Ich denke, das war Absicht... Survival is eben nunmal die PvP Skillung für den Jäger... und mit Dualspec (meine wird ggn. endgame 0/41/30 sein) kannst du auch als PvE Jäger deinen Streuschuss mitnehmen UND die Stamina AP UND den Crit UND so weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Vergelter wurde schon 615 mal gewählt ich werte das mal als ein klarer sieg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Krieger an 2ter stelle (verstehe nur nich wieso 3/4 der krieger Titanengriff skillen, is meiner meinung nach Müll) und an 
dritter stelle steht der Jäger ( kein plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## winghaven (19. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker wasn name.
In ner Kornflakespackung gefunden?

Falls dir die geilen namen ausgehen hiher habich noch ein paar für dich: ultrabäsh bashzor shadowdeath ueberpwner fuckbinichbloed facemältör
brabl

Overbreaker biografie:
- 10 jahre alt
- ausbildung abgebrochen 
- von natur aus blöd und feige (paladin & allianz)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

winghaven schrieb:


> Overbreaker wasn name.
> In ner Kornflakespackung gefunden?
> 
> Falls dir die geilen namen ausgehen hiher habich noch ein paar für dich: ultrabäsh bashzor shadowdeath ueberpwner fuckbinichbloed facemältör
> ...




Hmmm, Winghaven find ich persönlich bescheuerter als Overbreaker...

ws spielst du denn dann für eine Klasse? ich tippe auf jeden fall mal auf horde, ach ja und ich schätz dich mal eben auf unter 14.


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

winghaven schrieb:


> Overbreaker wasn name.
> In ner Kornflakespackung gefunden?
> 
> Falls dir die geilen namen ausgehen hiher habich noch ein paar für dich: ultrabäsh bashzor shadowdeath ueberpwner fuckbinichbloed facemältör
> ...



Sehr hohes Niveau von dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Overbreaker war mein erster Name. Mein Main hieß so. Dann habe ich gemerkt, dass er crap ist und hab mich in Vodan umbenannt. Nur geht dies soweit ich weis mit dem Account hier nicht.

Ps.: Sei froh das ich noch gut gelaunt bin, mein nächsten mal geht die Maus richtung Melden Button. Und ich bin 17 und absolviere gerade meine Lehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PPs.: Ich seh gerade: 1. Beitrag von dir. Na wenn das mal nicht unser Kollege von vorhin ist...


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

@ Winghaven :Und für den "Flame" hast du dir jetzt nen neuen account gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Courtis (19. Oktober 2008)

winghaven schrieb:


> Overbreaker wasn name.
> In ner Kornflakespackung gefunden?
> 
> Falls dir die geilen namen ausgehen hiher habich noch ein paar für dich: ultrabäsh bashzor shadowdeath ueberpwner fuckbinichbloed facemältör
> ...




Gehts noch? Hab auch paar Vorschläge für dich, "Wingheaven"... wie wärs zum Bleistift mit  "Silversoul" "StardustAngel" "LightGuardian" ... etc pp. Wenn man nichts konstruktives beizutragen hat, einfach mal Kresse falten. Und jetzt geh deine Blutelfe zuende leveln -.-


----------



## Tidra-on (19. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Also ich hab meinen Drachen von den Netherschwingen als Pet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wie gesagt aus meiner Sicht. Dennoch, mal PvP aussen vor, einen richtig geskillten HM kannst du mit 30 Minuten net sonderlich beeindrucken. 

Was dein Pet betrifft...naja...wenn dir das auch noch Mana bringt und eventuell noch Aggro abnimmt, Zauber unterbricht, oder deine Ausdauer stärkt...jo dann hättest du recht *gg*


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Courtis schrieb:


> Gehts noch? Hab auch paar Vorschläge für dich, "Wingheaven"... wie wärs zum Bleistift mit  "Silversoul" "StardustAngel" "LightGuardian" ... etc pp. Wenn man nichts konstruktives beizutragen hat, einfach mal Kresse falten. Und jetzt geh mit deinem Lichti names deinen Hordepwner zuende leveln -.-


 Hehe, nun, Lightguardian würd ich ihm jetzt als womöglicher orc nicht empfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ICh gehe davon aus dass er unser freund von vorhin ist , wie hieß er doch gleich? odinlol ? is natürlich noch ein besserer name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   <-- @ winghaven


----------



## RiplexPP (19. Oktober 2008)

Also vom patch profitieren auf jeden fall die vergelter palas aber wer weiss vlld wird der pala vom dk in sachen dmg noch eingeholt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann wird wieder rumgemeckert weil der zu imba is


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Also auf den dk bin ich ja mal gespannt, eins steht fest: ich spiel meinen krieger auf 80, bin nicht so begeistert vom DK ( was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe )


----------



## Aggropip (19. Oktober 2008)

Ganz klar Retri Palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## winghaven (19. Oktober 2008)

Es war einmal ein Lattenzaun mit Zwischenraum um durchzuschaun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar is das ein neuer account du intelligenzbolzen.


----------



## Odinol (19. Oktober 2008)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> Hehe, nun, Lightguardian würd ich ihm jetzt als womöglicher orc nicht empfehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne das bin nicht


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Odinol schrieb:


> Ne das bin nicht



Hast ganz schön lang gebraucht um umzuloggen, wie?


----------



## Odinol (19. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Hast ganz schön lang gebraucht um umzuloggen, wie?


Verstand wächst sich kaum zur Epidemie aus.


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Odinol schrieb:


> Verstand wächst sich kaum zur Epidemie aus.



Musst du nicht langsam ins Bett? Schau mal auf die Uhr!


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Odinol schrieb:


> Ne das bin nicht



Ahja, is mir auch egal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Guter vorschlag Vodan , Dann sind schonmal 2 vollpfosten weniger im Buffed-forum ...


----------



## winghaven (19. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oh man seid ihr blöd
ich bin nicht er und er ist nicht ich!
verstandeeeeeeen?


----------



## Odinol (19. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Musst du nicht langsam ins Bett? Schau mal auf die Uhr!


Jo is eh schon spät ich werd mal schlafen gehn


----------



## Odinol (19. Oktober 2008)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> Guter vorschlag Vodan , Dann sind schonmal 2 vollpfosten weniger im Buffed-forum ...


kein doppelpost pls


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß nicht ob du doppelt siehst , aber bei mir is kein doppelpost angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten sry 4 doppelpost :O


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

odin wolltest du nicht schlafen gehen?


----------



## winghaven (19. Oktober 2008)

back to topic


----------



## Odinol (19. Oktober 2008)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob du doppelt siehst , aber bei mir is kein doppelpost angezeigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Np


----------



## Kujasann (19. Oktober 2008)

joa palas sinn echt gut dabei ...
ich erinner mich zu gerne an einen retri der heute im /2 channel schireb (achtung zitat!) : SUCHE FROST MAGE FÜR 2V2 NICHT VERGESSEN !!! WIR PALAS SINN NU OP!" xD fand ich zu git ^^
ich als ele schammy musste natürlich für meine klasse stimmen ^^ wir wurden echt übelst gepusht im dmg und auch im supporter bereich 
ich meine ich kann nun spell dmg heal zauber crit agi str maareg und zauberhaste/meleehaste(hunter fällt dabei unter melee haste) gleichzeitig stellen und wenn ich critte bekommen alle caster im raid 5 % mehr crit das iss schon geil ^^ und ich critte seit dem patch stänig ^^
des weiteren muss ich die krieger in den vordergrund stellen ... was die für einen schaden mache uiuiui nich schlecht herr specht xD
auserdem hab ich ( nicht durch eigene erfahrung sondern durch einen rl freund der t6 sunwell raidet) erfahren das die mages auch ziemlich krass im damge gepusht wurden 
fazit: im prinzip wurde wie von offiezieller seite von blizzard bestätigt alle klassen so gepusht das sie sich als "imba" anfühlen (an alle priests da draussen: blizz hat verlauten lassen das der schaden noch gestärkt wird ;-) )

mfg kuja


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Odinol schrieb:


> kein doppelpost pls



Sehr sehr Nice von dir. Erst sagste du gehst schlafen damit der Verdacht nicht mehr auf dich gelenkt wird und dann Zitierst du auch noch dein eigenen Post von deinem anderen Account. Clever wirklich, aber für mich immernoch zu lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Back 2 topic is ne gute idee ich warte auf jemanden der wieder anfängt zu whinen weil ihm dies oder das ned passt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scofield-junior (19. Oktober 2008)

das der pala am meisten prfitiert hat is ja wohl keine frage mehr aber we will see.....
mit meinem mage find ich pvp im moment grad sehr angenehm macht richtig spass
raids hab ich seit dem patch noch net gemacht, deshalb kann ich grad ned sagen wie mit den krigern aussieht. Im pvp hab ich bis jetzt aber jeden gekillt.


----------



## Odinol (19. Oktober 2008)

Ja jetzt mal back to topic

Ich finde der paladin is erheblich gebufft worden was er auch mal dringend nötig hatte obwohl die balance nun ein wenig verloren geht dadurch, aber wir werden ja sehen wie es aus level 80 aussieht.

der Jäger ist meines erachtens auch zu stark. jedoch nur im PvE bereich da sein pet fast keinen schaden mehr erleidet.

Der Krieger hat im Waffenbaum die größte stärkung bekommen. Da der skill zum tragen von 2 2h waffen nicht wirklich sinn macht


----------



## Leckerlie (19. Oktober 2008)

Also meiner meinung nach ganz klar der Paladin, wobei wir noch abwarten müssen wie das auf lvl 80 sein wird...
Ich hoffe die bleiben nicht so imba... wenn doch erstell ich mir direkt einen^^
naja mein krieger ist jetzt um einiges besser jedoch bin ich auf waffe gegangen weil ich den furor baum nicht so toll finde und auch TITAN GRIP total ÜBERBEWERTET (!) wird... habe z.b. gegen nen krieger duell gemacht wo ich noch nichts geskillt hatte der war fury geskillt mit gutem eq, ich hab nur doof rumgestanden und er hat auf mich drauf gehauen, ich fand den dmg lächerlich!

Krieger sind JETZT noch gut aber ob das so bleibt ist ne andere sache....
denn wie so oft wäre es viel zu schön wenn die krieger mal fairerweise auch was tolles bekämen & auch mal zu den klassen gehörten die erfolgreich sind und nicht gleich profi spieler qualitäten erfordern... zumal krieger sehr abhängig vom equip sind!
naja einige wirklich  tolle sachen hat das patch dann doch, da ich mensch bin hab ich die tolle neue fähigkeit wodurch ein trinket platz frei wird, durch bergbau zähigkeit hab ich mehr life & ich hab ENDLICH nicht mehr auf jedem Sch**** gleich ewig CD, echt das war zum kotzen mit diesem verdammten abklingzeiten -.-   Herausvorderungsruf z.B. 10 min??hab ich nie gecheckt warum gleich 10 min?? besonders in den low innis wo man oft als offtank getankt hat weils sich als deffi nicht grade gut questen lässt...  oder auch tolkühnheit ne halbe stunde link cd auf die anderen fähigkeiten war ja mal ziemlich übertrieben....

naja man mag bei vielen dingen geteilter auffassung sein aber ich finde:
Krieger stärker machen andere klassen schwächer... wanna pwn ya all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meine vorschläge:  (nicht ersnt nehmen ab hier beginnt der unsachliche teil des beitrags^^)

Wütende Regeneration: Spontanzauber,(Kostet Keine Wut) Heilt das Ziel im Verlauf von 12 Sekunden um 38% Seines Lebens. 12 Min Abklingzeit. (Besonders geil bei nem deffi der das beim bossfight anschmeißt und dann ins gefecht stürzt, healsupport für die heiler und mehr aggro auf den tank gleichzeitig weniger aggro auf die heiler weil die weniger heilen müssen am anfang^^)
Angesicht des Todes10 Wut)  Zwei Angriffe die Eure Todesstöße bedeuten würden werden Pariert, Zauber werden mit 5% mehr Schaden Reflektiert.Nutzbar ab einem Lebensstand von 15%. Hält 12 Sekunden.  11 Min. Abklingzeit (Imbaaaa xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ ) nbisschen wie beim schurken^^
Erschreckende Furchtlosigkeit: (kostet keine wut) Ein Furchtzauber wird an den Feind zurückgegeben versetzt ihn in Angst und Schrecken und lässt ihn 6 Sekunden davon laufen, dieser Effekt ist unaufhebbar. Während dieser Zeit seid Ihr von weiteren Zaubern dieser Art geschützt. Während euer Feind flieht ist er unangreifbar. 8 Min. Abklingzeit
Schlachtruf auf mind. 8 min Erhöhen (warum soll der warri nicht auch nen richtigen buff haben??? ) zusätzlich zum +AP steigert sich sein leben um 150 (sonst wärs ja zu imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) edit: das gleiche sollte dann natürlich auch für den befehlsruf gelten (die verlängerte zeit.. das da zusätzlich hp kommen ist ja mal logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

hm was man um knapp 3 uhr morgens nicht alles aus langeweile schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ich glaub ich gehe jetz auch pennen, schlaft gut. gn8  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disasterio (19. Oktober 2008)

Also ganz klar der retri pala.

Der healt höhere heal crits als nen holy HALLO??? retri 9100 , holy 8600 bei gleichem equip stand... vom dmg mal garnet zu sprechen


----------



## winghaven (19. Oktober 2008)

du raffst es anscheinend net
ich bin nicht er und er ist nicht ich und er ist ein ganz anderer kapiert


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Odinol schrieb:


> Ja jetzt mal back to topic
> 
> Ich finde der paladin is erheblich gebufft worden was er auch mal dringend nötig hatte obwohl die balance nun ein wenig verloren geht dadurch, aber wir werden ja sehen wie es aus level 80 aussieht.
> 
> ...



Endlich mal ein Beitrag, der diesen Namen verdient hat! Stimm ich dir zu. Aber ich geh jetzt ins Bett, hab morgen noch zu Raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> Also meiner meinung nach ganz klar der Paladin, wobei wir noch abwarten müssen wie das auf lvl 80 sein wird...
> Ich hoffe die bleiben nicht so imba... wenn doch erstell ich mir direkt einen^^
> naja mein krieger ist jetzt um einiges besser jedoch bin ich auf waffe gegangen weil ich den furor baum nicht so toll finde und auch TITAN GRIP total ÜBERBEWERTET (!) wird... habe z.b. gegen nen krieger duell gemacht wo ich noch nichts geskillt hatte der war fury geskillt mit gutem eq, ich hab nur doof rumgestanden und er hat auf mich drauf gehauen, ich fand den dmg lächerlich!
> 
> ...




100% /sign


----------



## Anduris (19. Oktober 2008)

Paladine, vorallem Vergelter... -.-


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Lege mich auch mal nieder, morgen mit den neuen talenten raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cu ihrs gn8 @ all und schoenen abend noch


----------



## Iwarsnet (19. Oktober 2008)

ömm finde katzen-dudus sind im pvp sehr heftig geworden. seltsam das unter den top 5 dds im bg nu fast immer 4 duduus oder palas dabei sind^^


----------



## Tidra-on (19. Oktober 2008)

Bin immer noch net überzeugt, warums der Pala sein soll *gg*

PvE gesehen (wie gesagt PvP sollen andere entscheiden), fehlt ihm immer noch das Mana...Schaden ist gut und schön. Aber ständig warten wir nur auf Palas und Mages weil die reggen müssen. Ich bleib dabei nach dem Patch und Wotlk ist der Hexer die wohl vollkjommenste Klasse *gg*


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (19. Oktober 2008)

nach dem patch ist vor dem patch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (19. Oktober 2008)

also pala ist jetz wirklich übertriebe gemacht , besonders die vergelter gehen richtig ab und tanks ebenso , dazu druidne sind auch richtig übel geworden ( zocke selber einen). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oolie (19. Oktober 2008)

Aus meiner Sicht ganz klar der Pala im allgemeinen. Er haut DMG raus, er heilt wie nix gutes... Mein Heal-Pala schaffte vor dem Patch mal eben so n 6k crit-heal (is halt noch nich so gut equipped), jetzt sind´s dann mehr crits welche bei 8,5-9k liegen... 

Ich bin zufrieden mit der Pala-Änderung, befürchte aber, das da wohl noch massiv dran gedreht wird.

Gruss, Oolie

Edit: Mein Schurke spielt sich wie gewohnt, nur mitm bischen mehr Burst-DMG im White. Aber das liegt eindeutig an der Änderung der Raid-Buffs. Als T4-Schurke 400k vor dem Rest der Kara-Grp zu liegen war auch mir neu... Oder der Rest war nur schlecht, werds mal weiter beobachten.


----------



## paTschQ (19. Oktober 2008)

die antwort auf retris lautet: SPRIEST!

und wenn er dann noch ein Skillpunkt mehr hat, dann sowieso

mfg


----------



## bloodless82 (19. Oktober 2008)

casuals


----------



## Tidra-on (19. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf das Palas net Op sondern Üb (überbewertet) werden. Liegts daran das der Dmg Ausstoss vorher dem einer scheissenden Fliege glich? Liegts daran das die Masse hier strikt PvP gesmünzt ist? Klar ist der Pala stärker als vorher...ist der Krieger übrigens auch...ist er deswegen der Gewinner des Patches? Hmmm...definitiv net. Er hängt imnmer noch am seidenen Faden der sich Mana nennt. Das zudem neben Kosten gerade im PvE ein zeitliches Problem darstellt. Probleme die Krieger (neuerdings sogar Deffs) und Hexer nicht haben. Der eine benötigt gar kein Mana, kann nun aber genauso Massenpulls machen und ordentlich Schaden austeilen, der andere ist mittlerweile komplett unabhängig (wenn richtig gespielt) egal obs um Mana oder HP geht...vom Schaden mal ganz zu schweigen. Achja und die Pets...naja lassen wir das...


Hab hier vermehrt den Eindruck, as betreibe man ein wenig Realitätswischiwaschi. Der Pala macht nun Schaden. Okay, wurde auch Zeit. ABER: Er kann sich immer noch nicht bei Tankeinzelzielen mit dem Warri messen! Und der Krieger dagegen wurde was Massentanks angeglichen. Die Manaabhängigkeit ist und bleibt das Steckenpferd des Palas. Er wird weiter zwischen den Dudus und den Warris stehen bleiben. Alles andere hätte auch keinen Sinn, denn sonst könnte man die drei (ach den DK  nicht vergessen will) vier auch gleich zu einer Klasse verschmelzen. Im Endeffekt muss man leider sagen hat Blizz mit den Hybridklassen einen falschen Schritt getan. Der Deathknight (laut Blizzcon Heilen und Tank mit jeder der 3 Talentbäume) ist damit nur die Spitze und logische Endkonsequenz des Eisbergs.


----------



## Sreal (19. Oktober 2008)

nun meiner meinung nach sind es palas und hunter. Der manareg beim holy paladin ist wie auch schon in der beta einfach nur imba und kaum noch vom equip abhänig, desweiteren hat der paladin einen sehr schnelleren dmg burst durch cd verkürtzungen bekommen. desweiteren kann man sagen, dass der retri pala nun eine wahre dmg maschine geworden ist, und der tank pala keine equip schwierigkeiten mehr hat da er nun auf das loot der krieger würfelt.

Zum hunter kann ich selbst nicht viel sagen, außer das sie selbst einem pve Dk bei den dps auf die pelle rücken ;D.


----------



## Nightwraith (19. Oktober 2008)

Vorher kam ein Retri-Pala und hat mich in Bärform mit 17k Leben und 360Abhärtung ge3-hittet... mit einem eher schlechten Equip..noch Fragen?
Achja..mein Kumpel spielt Raid-MS und hatte gestern in ZA statt wie normal 1200 dps 2200 dps...
aber gegen nen Diszipriest mit der neuen Seuche da hatte er nich den hauch einer Chance



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marram (19. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bis an die Zähne Bewaffnet geht einwandfrei o.O
> Falls du die Stärke vermisst: Möp, fehler in der Übersetzung es gibt pro 180 Rüssipunkte nur 3 AP, keine stärke.
> Also bei mir geht das einwandfrei, muss nur nach den Login immer Kurz warten bis das erkannt wird.



Aber es funktioniert einiges noch nicht...

Z. B. macht der verbesserte Blutrausch noch keine 50 Wut und ich kann mir auch nciht vorstellen, dass es beim Heildruiden so gedacht ist, dass der Skill der die Verjüngung verlängert, bewirkt, dass die gleiche Heilung einfach nur auf 6 Sekunden mehr verteilt wird...


----------



## Latharíl (19. Oktober 2008)

jetzt heult net rum, auf lvl 80 sieht des sicher wieder ganz anders aus


----------



## EvilStorm (19. Oktober 2008)

Garantiert der Paladin und der Arkan Mage.....
1. Der Retri macht VIEL mehr Schaden, dank dem neuen Spell = Mehr Burst dmg
2. Der Retri hat keine Manaprobleme mehr (wenn richtig geskillt)! Man bekommt 33% Mana zurück, wenn man ein Richturteil wirkt?! Ich kann mich oom heilen und infight innerhalb von 20sek. hab ich wieder volles Mana. Ich weiss nicht wie es mit dem Prot Pala aussieht, aber in der Ini hatte ebenfalls er keine Mana Probleme. Es tut mir Leid, aber der Schutz Krieger kommt in Sache Flächen Aggro an den Prot Pala nicht ran.
3. Ich hau fast alle weg auf dem BG, ausser die folgenden Klassen: Frost-Mage (ausser vielleicht wenn Medallion rdy ist), Arkan Mage (ich komme einfach nicht ran!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und gut equipte Eulen (zuviel dmg =P )  
Was mich aber aufregt, ist das sich jeder 2. Vollpfosten seinen Pala auf Retri skillt. Wenn man nur mal zuschaut, wie viele Retri das es gibt, die ihre Klasse nicht beherschen, ist das einfach nur erbärmlich.
Wenn ich mit S 0.5/2   gleich 2 Retris und 1 Hunter ausseinander nehme (Und das ohne Bubble!) Ist das einfach nur erbärmlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Flügelchen in der Bubble ist doch auch völlig scheisse.

Beim Arkan Mage finde ich es einfach nur so, dass ich einfach nicht ran komme, die klauen dir einen Buff nach dem andern, sie können dich in Sheep nehmen und sich hochheilen mit diesem Wirbel Dingsda, silencen und frosten und dieser neue Arkan Blitz ist ja mal heftig...

Naja.. sollte auch mal schlafen gehen >.<

   MFG

Das pöse Evil


----------



## youngceaser (19. Oktober 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> gewinner:
> tankkrieger, holla machen einen schaden, und tanken können sie trotzdem...
> 
> verlierer:
> ...


jo aber warum machst du mit mondfeuer so en haufen dmg und heilst trodem gut was weg ?^^


----------



## unforgotten (19. Oktober 2008)

eindeutig Pala ... und zwar so heftig das mir persönlich die lust am pvp vergangen ist und ich meine chars auf dem pvp-realm - bis das generft wurde - einmotten werde.
mag ja sein das mit lvl 80 das wieder besser ausschaut, aber ich habe keine lust 10 laaaaaaaange level ein 2-hit-opfer um dann gegen bestens equipte palas zu fighten (die hatten ja genug vorsprung für marken etc...)
für jeden (und das schließt frische ebay-chars-noobs ein) 

ich kann jeden pala verstehen der sich darüber ein loch in den bauch freut, allerdings werdet ihr bald nur noch unter euch palas im bg stehen ... das dürfte etwas langweilig sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

für jäger ein großer gewinn sind die exoten-pets und der talentbaum ... gernerell macht der jäger mehr spass zum spielen.

shadow und hexer... leider verloren, macht kein spass mehr, nette änderung in der animation aber sonst für den mülleimer... schade, meine lieblingschars

der größte verlierer ist für mich WOW selbst!
ich persönlich bin froh das ich wotlk noch nicht bestellt habe und werde es auch wohl nicht bestellen.

1. pve / rp  ist schon lange nicht mehr das was es einmal war
2. pvp nur noch für palas geeignet
3. kein bock auf turboleveln nur damit ich auch  die bg´s betreten kann

ehe mich alle zuflamen ich würde wegen palas rumzicken .. ne... mich langweilt wow eh schon seit einiger zeit (zu lange das öde 70er ruf-farmen wohl)
und hab eh schon an kündigung gedacht... hab allerdings gehofft das mit dem patch das ganze wieder interessanter wird..... falsch gedacht.


----------



## Latharíl (19. Oktober 2008)

...leute, ihr seid so daran gewöhnt das palas keinen schaden machen, dass ihr jetzt das große pipi in den augen bekommt, weils sies mal macjhen...ich hab trotzdem vor kurzem nen pala niedergemeuchelt...man muss nur wissen wie..war schiwerig aber machbar...


ich will jetzt kein "learn2play your class" schreien, aber mal ehrlich: was glaubt ihr, wie sich die palas all die jahre gefühlt haben wenn sie gegen n warlock oder n feuermage angekämpft haben...oder es versucht haben?


----------



## Soupcasper (19. Oktober 2008)

Ganz eindeutig Retris und Eulen. 

Bei gleichem Equip (ich bin Eule) fast doppelt soviel schaden wie vor dem Patch. O_o

Nerf Palas 11elf! Nehmt ihnen die Bubble weg. 

/whine off

Mal ehrlich... sehen wir das ganz sachlich: I´am the migthy Retri Pala! 5 Gegner killen, Bubble+ Homestone ftw!


----------



## Thrainan (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann natürlich nur beurteilen was ich selber Spiele, daher habe ich mal für den Krieger gestimmt. Gleich mehrere neue Skills die ich auch nutze, verbessertes gruppentanken und trotz vereinfachungen nutze ich immer noch mindestens 7 Fertigkeiten beim tanken. Natürlich bin ich als Krieger immer noch kein so guter Massentank wie ein Pala, aber das will ich ja auch garnicht sein. Zum bomben taugt der Defkrieger nicht als tank, aber zumindest de Heiler sind viel Sicherer als früher. Die änderunen bei Magier, Priester und Schamane waren da vergleichsweise gering. Wobei ich nur nach meiner jeweiligen skillung gehe. Ich hab z.B. keine Ahnung von Schattenpriester, da ich heiler bin.
Da zähle ich übrigens den Priester zu den großen verlierern. Man wurde zwar nicht direkt generft, jedoch so wenig verbessert im vergleich zu den anderen Heilern, das man trotzdem von einem Nerf sprechen könnte. Das ist nicht nur bei den Skills auch bei den Glyphen sehr deutlich zu sehen.


----------



## Peter@buffed (19. Oktober 2008)

ganz klar der vergelter paladin


----------



## Drumexister (19. Oktober 2008)

BM hunter, also wie geil is dann denn mit den exotics?


----------



## Toraka' (19. Oktober 2008)

retris, muss ich gar nicht nachdenken. hoffentlich kommt bald wieder der nöööörf weil sie einfach ZU op sind
ich hab nix gegen palas und finde auch sie sollten schon dmg machen, und das unabhängig von equip, jedoch sind sie jetz ZU derbe.
*mimimi* Nerf retripalas!


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (19. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Also Mages gegen die ich spiele, haben meist über 10k Hp. Er hat zwar nur Stoffrüssi...Dafür aber 2 Schilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



toll ich hab 11k, jeder net ma full epic equipte warlock hat 14k minimum :\ un dazu drain life etc... schilde sin fürn arsch.. cd un so^^


----------



## Paxter (19. Oktober 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Er hängt imnmer noch am seidenen Faden der sich Mana nennt. Das zudem neben Kosten gerade im PvE ein zeitliches Problem darstellt. Probleme die Krieger (neuerdings sogar Deffs) und Hexer nicht haben.
> ...
> 
> Die Manaabhängigkeit ist und bleibt das Steckenpferd des Palas.


äh,hast du schon einen retri seit dem patch gespielt?

mana- was ist das ist?

ich war mit meinem retri jedenfalls vorgestern in hyjal bei den ganzen mobwellen nicht einmal unter 80% mana.gut,die inis/raids wurden gnadenlos zusammengenerft,trotzdem kenne zumindest der retri-pala das wort "manaproblem" nicht mehr.

ach ja,zum thema: gewinner sind eindeutig der retri-pala (endlich dürfen wir nach jahren der demütigung mal richtig unter den ganzen möchtegern dd klassen aufräumen und denen zeigen was richtiger schaden ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und der ele-schami.


----------



## Lisutari (19. Oktober 2008)

Paladine sind die absoluten Sieger, und die ganzen DDs machen natürlich auch mehr schaden wie vorher


----------



## Latharíl (19. Oktober 2008)

kann mich mal jemand aufklären was das beim bm mit den exotics auf sich hat?


----------



## Plakner (19. Oktober 2008)

Retris...pvp werd ich ge1hittet und pve holt mich(full epic) ein Retri mit überwiegend blauem eq beinahe ein...


----------



## Goonion (19. Oktober 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach, ist jeder der spielen kann der Gewinner ^^

B2T: Also definitiv der Retri, in BT vorgestern hat unser Top Vergelter 2,8k Dps bei Teron gefahren, einfach abartig ^^ Zudem sind Verstärker auch etwas mehr nach Oben gerückt. Mal von den Server Geschichten abgesehen, kann man schon zufrieden sein...

PS: Holypriester sind meiner Meinung nach die großen Verlierer des Patches.


----------



## Mîxeryx (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die Vergelter Pala´s sind extrem owerpowered worden. Im PvP kommt 6 sek Stun -> danach Down und das als ZA Krieger Tank. Das ist nicht normal.

Krieger Tanks ganz großes Plus, lässt sich super spielen und ohne Probleme auch schwierige Inzen tanken wie TDM Hero usw. Im Raid stehen ganz oben auf meiner Liste Waffenkrieger. Die machen im  Raid nochmehr Schaden als Vergelter. ZA und FDS run Damage Erster mit meinen Waffenkrieger in S2 Klamotten wohl gemerkt. Da sage nochmal wer PvP Klamotten haben im PvE nix zu suchen.
Große Verlierer vom Patch sind meiner Meinung nach alle Caster Klassen wie zb. Magier, durch die 30% weniger Life bzw Schaden der Mobs kaum ein Chance seine Casts vernünftig durchzucasten. Mobgruppen werden nun nicht mehr gesheept sondern durch Vergelter und Waffenkrieger niedergemetzelt. 


Klingensturm ftw


Mfg


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (20. Oktober 2008)

Paladinnerv inc!! xD


----------



## Deanne (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag nur eins: WORLD OF MELEECRAFT!!

Bisher hatte ich auch den Eindruck, dass vor allem die Warris und Vergelter im Damage stark nach oben geschossen sind. Ich mache mittlerweile nicht mehr sonderlich viel PvP, aber auch in den ersten Post-Patch Raids und Hero-Runs zeichneten sich die Veränderung stark ab. Im Fall des Palas ist mir diese Tatsache besonders sauer aufgestoßen, weil ich als DD teilweise fast schon arbeitslos geworden bin. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Vergelter überall aus dem Boden sprießen und bevorzugt mitgenommen werden, weil sie mittlerweile so verdammt vielseitig geworden sind. Das ist nicht nur frustrierend für andere Klassen, sondern auch verdammt scheiße fürs Balancing. Ich gehöre zwar nicht zu den Leuten, die jetzt laut nach einem Nerf schreien, aber spätestens im Hinblick auf den neuen Highend-Content sollte die Chancengleichheit wiederhergestellt werden. Ziemlich alt sehen im Vergleich die Caster-Klassen aus, da durch die neue Melee-Dominanz in Verbindung mit dem Boss-Nerf kaum noch Zeit bleibt, die Casts bzw. Dots richtig zu entfalten.


----------



## crizzle (20. Oktober 2008)

Kamos schrieb:


> Paladinnerv inc!! xD



"nerv" wenn ich das schon lese...                  


außerdem falls es einige immernoch nicht kapieren das sind skills für lvl 80,... und bis 80 wird sicherlich noch einiges geändert angepasst..

und zum thema:  die einzigen gewinner sind die leute die ihre klasse spielen können und andere nicht nach equip/rating usw bewerten und weiterhin spass am spiel haben!


----------



## DreiHaare (20. Oktober 2008)

Also den Hexer haben sie besonders für´s PvP schwer runter gefahren, da merke ich nun wirklich nichts von einer Verbesserung.

Der Pala wurde überragend gepusht und wird bestimmt bereits mit dem nächsten Patch ein Downgrade erfahren.

Der Shadow ist nach wie vor im PvP eine Wurst und hat auch nach wie vor ein schwerwiegendes Manaproblem.

Alles in allem ist es jetzt noch weniger ausgewogen zwischen den Klassen als vor dem Patch.

Edit: Als Hexer merke ich von meinen 475 Abhärtung nun überhaupt nichts mehr im PvP


----------



## Bablione (20. Oktober 2008)

Endlich sind Palas das, was sie schon immer sein sollten. Heilige Ritter


----------



## DreiHaare (20. Oktober 2008)

Bablione schrieb:


> Endlich sind Palas das, was sie schon immer sein sollten. Heilige Ritter



Sind wir doch einfach ehrlich...ich habe einen Vergelter und er ist definitiv zu stark.
Ich hau dir doch jeden einzelnen Spieler einfach so weg.


----------



## Golia (20. Oktober 2008)

Also Hexer haben nicht groß gewonnen, ich war und bin Gebrechenshexer und hab grad mal 100-150 dps gewonnen das ist im Vergleich zu anderen Klassen echt ein Witz ...


----------



## deathstroke (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich find Hexenmeister machen ganz gut Laune ( Gebrechen) da sind auch Palas oder Krieger net so ein riesen Problem oder es sterben beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schade find ich das mein Melee Shamy instant umfällt sobald es gegen einen nicht stoffi ins feld geht ;(


----------



## philits (20. Oktober 2008)

find def krieger sind sehr zum positiven verändert worden. machen jez ja richtig viel dmg bei mobs und auch im pvp mach ich mehr schaden als sonst ^^


----------



## DunCrow (20. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich Pala. Wenn man davon absieht, dass sie jetzt sicher wieder öfter von den echten Spielern verarscht werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !!!-Freya-!!! (20. Oktober 2008)

Juicebag schrieb:


> Lol ja ne is klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mimimimimimi


----------



## Psamathe (20. Oktober 2008)

hab für gar nichts gestimmt, da ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden kann... xD

aber zum thema vergelter: ganz ehrlich, mir geht das ständige rumgeheule übel auf den keks.
ich spiel selber nen retri (hab ich auch schon vor dem patch) und hab die erfahrung gemacht, dass ich meistens nur als tank oder heiler in instanzen komme. schön oder? schön ist es auch, doppelt so lange für ne quest zu haben wie alle anderen da wenig dmg und ständig reggen. ich freu mich riesig über den patch. endlich darf auch ich mal schaden machen und werd als vergelter mitgenommen! übrigens bin ich nicht ständig 1. im virtuellen *piep* vergleich aka dmg meter^^

und mal an all die lieben pvpler die sich die augen ausheulen: auch ein pala bringt man down, ist net mal so schwer. gut euer free kill ist weg, dafür habt ihr nen ernst zunehmenden gegner mehr. ist doch toll oder nicht? aaah nee, ist kacke, da muss man plötzlich überlegen und sich was einfallen lassen! überfordert? -.-
ich hab ehrlich gesagt gar keine lust mehr auf pvp mit meinem pala. ist ziemlich öde schneller tot zu sein als vom friedhof weg zukommen, weil sich gleich die ganze gegnerische fraktion auf einen stürzt (zumindest kriegshymnenschlucht)^^

aber hey, habts doch einfach spass an dem SPIEL und heult nicht ständig rum. abwarten und tee trinken, bald kommt WotLK und dann wird sich einiges wieder ändern. ich will gar nicht wissen wie übel das gejammere ist, wenn der dk erstmal das feld betritt xD

so long...


----------



## PinkyBrain (20. Oktober 2008)

Von meinen 70ern habe ich bisher aktiv nur mit Hexer und Pala gespielt.

Der Pala geht als Prot nu ab wie ein Zäpfchen trotz der Änderungen weg von zaubermacht hin zu Stärke und Ausdauer. Einfach traumhaft wenn man durch BT hüpfen kann, Weihe spammt und die Mobs nur so weggeklatscht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Hexer auf Destro Skillung mit Wichtel und Chaosbolt ist auch nicht zu verachten.

Zum Jäger kann ich noch nix sagen da ich grad an meine Twinks arbeite.

Aber grundsätzlich haben alle ihre positiveren Änderungen bekommen. Mal gespannt wie die neue Skillung und die Änderungen dann im AddOn aussehen.


----------



## Belsina5 (20. Oktober 2008)

und mit level 80 ist es dann der todesritter besonders im pvp
da werde ich dann mit meinem mage nicht mehr pvp spielen


----------



## Incensus (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das jede Klasse was schönes mit bekommen hat auch wenn der Paladin im mom 
Gespräch n1 ist weil er jetzt mal Damage macht xD


----------



## Shika87 (20. Oktober 2008)

Goonion schrieb:


> PS: Holypriester sind meiner Meinung nach die großen Verlierer des Patches.



WTF???? Was ist bei deinem Server kaputt? Die grossen Verlierer Priester? Ich lach mich schlapp. Ok ich heil jetzt nochmehr als vorher hänge jede Klasse im Heal aber sowas von ab und kann mich jetzt im PvP wehren gegen alle Klassen (Schurken, Retris ausgenommen^^).

Also ich weiss ja nicht wo du lebst oder du da für eine gammelskillung hast aber Priester sind atm die Top heiler schlecht hin (k waren sie schon immer aber naja)


----------



## Yinnai (20. Oktober 2008)

Also Palassind eigentlich DIE Gewinner des Patches, aber das balancing ist ja eh auf Stufe 80 ausgelegt. Aber bis dahin sind ja noch knapp 4 Wochen.

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, dass Eulen im Moment auch übelst Schaden machen.


----------



## N00blike (20. Oktober 2008)

Magier besonders frost magier im pve einfach nur geil
Naja und retris halt die kriegt man momentan nicht was den dmg angeht...


----------



## Arstargh (20. Oktober 2008)

Genau meine meinung. BTW ist jetzt auch Inferno zu was zu gebrauchen probierts mal aus^^


----------



## nalcarya (20. Oktober 2008)

Vergelterpaladine. Ist schon fies, wenn man als FullEpic Pve-Schurke von nem blau/grün/S2 equipten Vergelter umgehauen wird. Gut ich war beim Daily-Questen auf der Insel und sowieso halb tot weil ich da eigentlich zwischendrin nie regge... aber trotzdem. Es war demütigend *_*

Dafür hab ich die blöde Kuh danach 15min gegankt - mit Firsthit meinerseits war da nämlich ihrerseits net viel zu machen ^.^


----------



## Eckhexaule (20. Oktober 2008)

Am meisten Profitiert hat der Retri-Pala.
Wobei ich auch beim Moonkin sehr überrascht war.

Der Verlierer ist der Priester und der Heil-Dudu.
Aber heilen wird auch überbewertet!


----------



## chaplin (20. Oktober 2008)

EvilStorm schrieb:


> Garantiert der Paladin und der Arkan Mage.....
> 1. Der Retri macht VIEL mehr Schaden, dank dem neuen Spell = Mehr Burst dmg
> 2. Der Retri hat keine Manaprobleme mehr (wenn richtig geskillt)! Man bekommt 33% Mana zurück, wenn man ein Richturteil wirkt?! Ich kann mich oom heilen und infight innerhalb von 20sek. hab ich wieder volles Mana. Ich weiss nicht wie es mit dem Prot Pala aussieht, aber in der Ini hatte ebenfalls er keine Mana Probleme. Es tut mir Leid, aber der Schutz Krieger kommt in Sache Flächen Aggro an den Prot Pala nicht ran.
> 3. Ich hau fast alle weg auf dem BG, ausser die folgenden Klassen: Frost-Mage (ausser vielleicht wenn Medallion rdy ist), Arkan Mage (ich komme einfach nicht ran!
> ...



les deinen Beitrag nochmal evtl merkst dann was du für einen Mist geschrieben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mage hochheilen? ja ne is klar (vlt. Manareg^^)

Bubble und Flügel? ja ne is auch klar  (oder hab ich was versäumt?!) 

wenn ich schon da bin: Ich find auch das derzeit Palas einfach utopisch weit vorraus sind (ich spiele selbst einen ja)aber auch die Krieger sind übel!! die hitten meinen Hunter auch auf 3 hits wenns eilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   mal sehen was das add on und kleinere Patches bringen


----------



## brunza (20. Oktober 2008)

also ja, die palas/dudus sind echt extrem gebufft worden-wobei palas zur zeit massiv op sind.

aber die deftanks sind auch ne frechheit^^ habt ihr schon versucht gegen die 1on1 zu machen? ich mein die haben leben ohne ende und teilen auch extrem aus auf einmal..... ne bin der meinung die sollten auch generft werden wiel die ja schon zu ddler mutieren als tank.....

also die sind mit sicherheit auch arge gewinner....


----------



## brunza (20. Oktober 2008)

Golia schrieb:


> Also Hexer haben nicht groß gewonnen, ich war und bin Gebrechenshexer und hab grad mal 100-150 dps gewonnen das ist im Vergleich zu anderen Klassen echt ein Witz ...




naja schurken gehts auch nicht viel besser. sicher sie haben ein wenig mehr dps und auch ein paar nette talente bekommen, aber im gegensatz zu den hybriden ddler lächerlich. bleibt zu hoffen das sich das im verlauf zu lvl 80 noch ändert


----------



## Blackpanter1981 (20. Oktober 2008)

die großen gewinner ganz klar pala
verliere heil dudu heilen tuen sie zwar immer noch gut aber im 1V1 ziemlich chancenarm

bei palas muss ich ehrlich sagen sind die mm wirklich ein wenig ok

70 heil dudu gegen 64 pala ich war two hit down als heil dudu

und gegen nen 70iger pala sogar onehit und das bei 7,5k live

aber da ich ja beta kenne weiß ich das die palas sich am ende gut eingliedern zwar trotzdem noch gut dmg machen aber nicht mehr so extrem wie jetzt


----------



## Manniac (20. Oktober 2008)

Die eigentlichen großen Gewinnder des Patches sind die Leute die ständig unzufrieden sind und sich mal wieder richtig ausweinen wollen.

Kommt mal klar


----------



## Xantres (20. Oktober 2008)

hab auch noch für nix gestimmt weil noch nich spielen konnte...(lappy schrott -.-) füg ma dk in liste ein dann stimm ich ab XD

aber melees haben n dps buff von min 1000 bekommen und hexer (oder auch magier?) haben nur n dps buff von max 200 bekommen oO so wie ich gehört hab...
und das dem hexer jetzt wille AUFGEZWUNGEN wird find ich (und alle anderen hexer glaub ich auch XD) das dümmste  was blizz gemacht hat, blöder als den imba pala buff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin dafür das palas mehr dmg machen sollen, aber gleich so übertrieben wie man das von einigen hört? auch wenn es nur 3-4 wochen sind will so mancher pvp machen und nich deswegen extra die bezahlten wochen ohne pvp verstreichen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTW mein main is hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





p.s: macht echt spaß im buffed forum das ganze geflame nur zu lesen XD


----------



## nalcarya (20. Oktober 2008)

brunza schrieb:


> naja schurken gehts auch nicht viel besser. sicher sie haben ein wenig mehr dps und auch ein paar nette talente bekommen, aber im gegensatz zu den hybriden ddler lächerlich. bleibt zu hoffen das sich das im verlauf zu lvl 80 noch ändert


Von full raidbuffed im 25er ~1.1k dps auf unbuffed 1.3k und light raidbuffed im 10er 1.8k dps würdest du "ein wenig mehr" dps nennen? Beides mit Mutilate Skillung, vorm Patch 41/20/0 und jetzt halt 51/5/5. Und ich bin noch nicht mal sonderlich top equipped - bei Sunwell Schurken fällt der DPS-Boost noch heftiger aus :x

Kampfskillung ist genauso gebufft worden, liegt bei gleichwertigem Equip noch immer über Mutilate. Schurken wurden definitiv gebufft, aber wie immer muss man den Schurken auch spielen können um rauszuholen was geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Courtis (20. Oktober 2008)

Okay meine vermutung hat sich gestern Abend bestätigt. Ich spiele in einer relativ gemütlichen Gilde, die lieber ein paar Neulinge durch Kara zieht, als auf Erfolgraids zu gehen. Deshalb sind wir auch noch nicht wirklich über ZA hinausgekommen, was mich aber in keinster Weise stört. Wir haben Kara bisher immer auf zwei Tage angesetzt und sind gestern Abend in zwei Stunden durchgelaufen... Hat jetzt noch ungefähr den Härtegrad von ner 5er non-hero Instanz. 

Dabei konnte man natürlich sehr schön mal auf die Damageliste gucken. Ganz oben waren zwei Jäger. Der erste BM und der zweite ich, als MM. Ich hab auf Seite 11 geschrieben, dass Salve jetzt Schaden (!) macht und es ist sogar noch besser. Bei mir war es der Top Damageskill mit über 50% und danach kam erst Automatischer Schuss. Ich bin also mit Salve spammen auf 1100 DPS gekommen und ich bin gerade mal ca. T4 Niveau equipped und hab ne Blaue Waffe. Sehr schön auszumalen, was da mit besserem Equip bei rumkommen könnte ^^

Auf Platz 3 war ein grün-blau-epischer Retri Pala xD

Danach wieder ein BM Jäger und dann der Krieger Tank (Obwohl die Plätze 3, 4 und 5 vielleicht nen Interval von einem Prozent hatten)

In meinen Augen sind sowiesomal alle PvE Spieler die Gewinner des Patches. Für die ganzen PvPler die ein bisschen nah am Wasser gebaut sind: "So what? Macht ne Stamm-BG-Gruppe und packt ne Handvoll Retripalas rein."


----------



## mookuh (20. Oktober 2008)

meiner meinung nach die vergelter palas...
aber lassen wir ihnen den spaß auf 70, spätestens auf 80 ist wieder alles gebalanced


----------



## Dirahx (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich find die MM Hunter haben im PvP ne Ashkarte gezogen, da fehlt einfach der Brust DMG seit dem Patch,

weil Gezielter schuss und Multishot sich jetzt die Abklingzeit teilen oO.

Da kannst "Marksman" gleich als "Biestmaster2" umtaufen -.-

Aber Viper Aspect ist Nice geworden


----------



## Phash (20. Oktober 2008)

Healdruide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oom war ich vorher nich und bins etz auch nich,

dafür bin ich, dank WG und unendlich vieler OOC Procs in allen Healmetern dauernd Top2 - obwohl mein Gear suckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wild Growth rockt das Haus!
Lifebloom wurde im Mana einfach zu teuer, einmal draufhauen und vergessen, zusammen mit rejuvenation im raid verteilen
Wild Growth spammen wie verrückt


----------



## Shadowgurke (20. Oktober 2008)

chaplin schrieb:


> les deinen Beitrag nochmal evtl merkst dann was du für einen Mist geschrieben hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hochheilen sollte sich wohl auf Bandagen beziehen = heilen

Zornige Vergeltung löst keine Vorahnung mehr aus

Nochmal ein Tipp: Leute flamen und sich selbst 0 informieren ist etwas gewagt. Aber mutig.


----------



## Efgrib (20. Oktober 2008)

moonkins - alle welt regt sich über palas auf, die werden nun in grund und boden generft, und keiner merkt das ne eule in grünem equip jeden pala zerlegen kann...


----------



## Shadowgurke (20. Oktober 2008)

Nein.


----------



## Alterac (22. Oktober 2008)

für mich ist es ganz klar der paladin! mache zwar hauptsächlich pve aber ab und an geht man ja auch auf ein bg ! irgendein siegel - bäm crit - buße... und dann noch 1-2 hits und weg war ich und das mit s3 und s4 teilen -.-


----------



## Wekko (24. Oktober 2008)

naja jetzt nach einer gewissen eingewöhnungsphase an die neuen spielinhalte bin ich auch der meinung dass der paladin gar net soooo übertriebenst schaden macht.

Wir sind es eben alle nur gewohnt dass er sehr wenig macht und die steigerung kommt uns jetzt enorm vor^^


MFG


----------



## -PuRity- (24. Oktober 2008)

brunza schrieb:


> aber die deftanks sind auch ne frechheit^^ habt ihr schon versucht gegen die 1on1 zu machen? ich mein die haben leben ohne ende und teilen auch extrem aus auf einmal..... ne bin der meinung die sollten auch generft werden wiel die ja schon zu ddler mutieren als tank.....



Das erinnert mich ans AdS gestern, als wir zu dritt auf einen offensichtlich sehr gut ausgestatteten Deff-Krieger sind. Das hatte echt was perverses... frisst wie sau und haut echt gut rum. 2 von uns gestorben bis wir ihn niedergerungen haben o_O.

Auch wenn ich den Mainstream verachte, muss ich doch auch gestehen das ich meine das der Retripala seeeeehr stark geworden ist. Recht übel finde ich auch die Arkan-Mages und Laser-Eulen... Das was die veranstalten ist kein Laser mehr, das ist eine Kernfusion!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Travis_rd (24. Oktober 2008)

Retri-Pala und Ice Mage... Bis zum naechsten Patch..

Es liegt nicht in der Natur des Palas Dämätsch zu machen...


----------



## Onyxien (24. Oktober 2008)

Black9 schrieb:


> Ich hab für Krieger gestimmt. Der Furor-Warri haut jetzt wirklich wahnsinnigen dmg raus.


Also auf 70 stimmt das nicht wirklich. Der MS-Baum haut im Moment (keine Panik ändert sich noch beim nächstem Patch) mehr Schaden raus.
Als Fury mit 2 1hand vor dem Patch: 1,1k dps
Als Fury mit 2 2hand : 1,3k pds
Als MS vor dem Patch: 700 dps 
Als MS: 1,8 -2,1 

Alles gebuffede Werte.

Mfg Ony


----------



## Willey (24. Oktober 2008)

Ganz klar die Retris und wer sagt das sie nicht overpowerd sind und das was mit Skill zu tun hat, ist entweder Blind oder steht seit dem Patch afk in Shat rum.

zum druiden, spiel selbst einen, ich geh viel schneller oom, der aeheal ist.. naja zu low um wirklich gut ae weg zu heilen.. mal auf den nächsten patch warten, der soll ja schon nächste / übernächste woche kommen... da werden dann auch wieder die palas ein wenig runtergeschraubt. *haha* 

mfg


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. Oktober 2008)

Paladin,wer sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Druiden---> NERF!
Hunter-->Bm wurde bissl gepusht..find ich toll,alleine das ich mit meinem Hunter nicht mehr oom gehe und am Tag ca 0 Wasser verbrauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Warum sollten die Druiden vom Patch profitiert haben?Ich meine wenn ich mit 11,2k Hp bei nem Pala fast instant down gehe ololo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG Shaguar


----------



## Mondenkynd (24. Oktober 2008)

Pala ist ziemlich Imba geworden...


----------



## Teradas (24. Oktober 2008)

Auf jeden fall der Paladin ,weil er soagr als Vergelter manchmal um die 6k critheals machen und dann auch noch einiges an schaden anrichten!


----------

